# FAC - April 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy April everyone! Happy April Fools day too. I don't get much into the Fools stuff. I've been on the receiving end or the butt of too many jokes over the years. So I'm a Fools pooper :huh:

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). We come here to talk about anything and everything in our lives. Sometimes we talk about knitting, spinning, weaving, crochet, and any of the other finery thing out there. Mostly we talk, have fun, support each other, give advice, laugh, cry, you name it. This is the best group on HT, in my humble opinion. We genuinely care about each other :grouphug:

So, if you are new here or have been hiding out afraid to talk to us, please don't be. Introduce yourself, we love our new members. If you have a question please feel free to ask. There is no such thing as a dumb question, we have all been at the beginning. Besides we learn a lot from our new people. By you asking a question some of us learn new things. So don't be shy, jump in and say hello!

I started the shrug for my mom today. I asked on Ravelry, went to an Aussie group, about the chain cast-on. They don't even know :shrug: but the first person who answered said it was the same as our cable cast-on so I did that since, in my mind, that made the most sense. If I'm wrong so be it. I'm using the 40" cable you all recommended and I think it is way too long. I'm only casting on 59 sts and there is all this cable getting in the way. I may switch to a shorter cable for now or straight needles until it grows, if it grows. 

One thing that always bothers me when I try to read a lace or shawl pattern. They never tell you where in the pattern you are beginning. I have no clue if I'm beginning at a sleeve or bottom room or top of the shrug. No clue at all.

Tis morning as I was getting ready for work. I was cleaning my glasses and they broke :shocked: these are to titanium frames that are actually considered frameless. They are supposed to be industructable :teehee: so I'm stuck with my contact for awhile. I need an eye appointment anyway. But grrrrrr


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's snowing. Hard. There is more than a foot of fresh snow on the ground, and yesterday I could see the grass in about 50% of the property. Oh well, spring will come eventually. 

Here's what I did for the last 3 days, though - a spin in public shearing to shawl kind of thing at the farm fair for the alpaca people. Lovely fibre to work with, and nice fibre artists to hang out with.

I'm taking it easy today as I am very tired after 3 days at the fair. I have alpaca fibre in the tub washing, though (they give us the leftover fleece as our payment), the fire is going, I have coffee, and I am knitting. I want to finish the leaf scarf and get the pattern for it posted!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Happy April Fools Day!
I love this day. My DH is so gullible. :bored:
He finally got tired of my pranks this morning and went off on his motorcycle.

WIHH, you told me that wool was CVM. You are pretty brave just adding on to my spinning like that.
I cant imagine it is very even. :hrm: 
Oh well, I suppose it will add character!

I am spinning a KP Stroll roving into a 3 ply sock yarn, which I plan to dye.
I still havent tried that magenta color.
I am thinking something fiery and bright.
Maybe: orange/red/magenta/purple!??! :teehee:
About half an ounce left to spin.

Otherwise I am just watching things green up by the minute here.
We have a good crop of dandilions and chickweed this year.
Lastnight I saw fireflies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fireflies in March? Wow!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

So this afternoon, the blizzard is gone and the sun is out and the snow is melting and I can see grass again ... that is the weirdest weather turnaround!

And of course, on a farm in the spring when you have a late blizzard... someone decides it is the perfect day to have babies! We have another set of twin ram lambs - one of which wandered outside the fence and couldn't get back to mama and was very cold in the snow when The Boy found him. He's in here warming up by the stove - has a great sucking reflex still and I milked mama and used the drench syringe to feed him a good 10 mL of colostrum (which he greedily drank, even with his eyes shut and his body still shivering) so he should be okay. His mouth was cold, but not as frozen as some I've had to deal with, and he's lying on a sheepskin mat (well, actually the felted coat of one of my Icelandics who didn't get shorn in time) with a Warm Thing (barley bag) draped over him and the door to the now-cooling-wood-oven (I baked bread earlier) ajar and wafting warm air over him. 

Now we just have to hope his mama still recognizes him when he gets warmed up and goes back outside!

ETA: not twin lambs. There was another ewe out there bellowing for a baby ... and sure enough, it's her lamb! So we got two new babies today - both are back out with their mamas, and everyone seems happy (especially after I realized that I was attempting to give the baby to the wrong mama!).


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not joking about the fireflies!
Had one in the house today dive right into the sink full of sudsy dishwater.
I just now had one land on my collarbone and do a little jig before I could get it flung off.
It is almost 10 pm and still 78* here.
I am sitting on the porch w/ my netbook in a teeshirt and my pjs with sandals on.
The bugs are allllll waking up.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

April!! One of my favorite months of all. I will get the full garden in this month, hopefully within the next couple weeks. The new job is going alright, the new dog isn't. We had to re-home him due to some incorrigible habits, he went to live with an older lady who has nothing but time to lavish on him, which I think he really needs. Spring is definitely here full-on! The bees are buzzing, the rabbits are kindling, chicks are hatching, and the rear lot is finally starting to slowly green up.

My wheel is coming along... slowly. I knew it would take some time, just didn't really expect to take this much. LOL I'm pleased though with how it's coming. I have the frame together and just finished decorating the wheel tonight. In a day or so I'll put on the first coat of finish to the wheel itself and the second coat for the frame. I have to get everything the way I want before I put on the wheel, otherwise I won't be able to get to certain parts later. 

I did get to put my hands on a working wheel today though, one of those Heavenly Spinner type wheels. I confess I didn't like it one little bit! Irish tension (ugh!) and a small metal wheel with an enormous bobbin. It was awful to spin it. The wheel wouldn't keep going in the same direction, it kept trying to reverse and desperately needed oiling. The Irish tension was too tight and the flyer wouldn't move a bit. The lady who'd sold it to my friends supposedly adjusted it for them, but I don't think she knew what she was really doing. As far as I know she had only used it once, and it's no wonder!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm ready for April. We are so ahead of our usual spring here- the trees are getting their full sets of leaves. Such a beautiful time for a drive through the country. It's SPRING BREAK for us this week! But, I have 2 little part-time bottle babies that I still have to get out of bed to feed at 4. Alas.....

We're finished lambing. 9 lambs- two each of triplets and twins. One little ram didn't survive. They are all so cute. It's going to be really, really hard to let them go. 

I just knitted up a little skirt for my DGD's birthday this month. She'll be 4. I have to figure out how to block a round object before I'll put pictures out. I crocheted some simple flowers to sew on to it. It was easy and I learned a lot about yarns. 

I have 4 lawn and leaf bags of my own skirted fleece to get washed. I'm pretty excited about this wool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FallsAcres bless you for reforming your pup instead of putting it in a shelter. I had a dog like that that moved with me from MN. He really needed someone who could give him undivided attention at least for awhile until he learned. I didn't have the time and it just added to my stress at the time, which I didn't need. I had horrible guild about it but in hindsight it was the best all around, especially for him. I'm sure your pup will be much happier now. And with your new job you really didn't need another stressor.

That wheel sounds interesting. Did you set it right so your friend could use it? Maybe it was beyond help, some of them are like that 

Frazzle how's that lambie pie doing today?

GAM that is amazing. I love fireflies al most as much as I love dragonflies. I miss my porches/decks and the sky full of stars.

I bought two portable (on wheels) containers for gardening CITY PICKERS 24.5 In. X 20.5 In. Raised Patio Garden Kit With Watering System and Casters 2340D at The Home Depot. I'm hoping to be able to get something out of it. Now I just need to plant them. I was also going to try to grow climbing things up the fence in spots. Vertical gardening is a wonderful thing.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We are all set for our second "wave" of lambing to start. The first "wave" was underwelming (Suffolk) and we don't really know what to expect now with the Polypays. They are great lambers and great mothers, but something was off last year that affected all areas of health, including fertility. 

We picked up our wool roving from the mill last Friday. Lots of fun new colors--have to weigh everything (to know our cost per ounce) and then I get to start rolling, labeling, taking photos and listing it on etsy. 

DH has started with fieldwork a little--spreading minerals and watching the weather. This week would be perfect for planting oats, but the weather is ahead of the seed shipments, and so we wait.

Happy Monday!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The story of yesterday plus cute lamb pictures (yes, everyone is doing great today) here.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Our lambing will not start until mid month this month. We really thinned our flock and we only have 4 ewes. 

We got REALLY BAD news last night. Our neighbor has been moving dirt at the back of our property for a couple of weeks. I had called awhile ago and left a message asking what they were doing and they did not call back. My husband and I went back there last night and looked and you could tell they were going to be putting in HUGE buildings. We called again last night and the man called us back. They are putting in 3 of those HUGE chicken houses back there. The wind comes from that direction. It will stink to high heavens and our property value will drop sharply. We asked if we could come and talk to him as we have concerns. He said it was kind of late for that, but my ever patient husband asked him how we were to even know before now. Sigh.... I know that God is in control and we want to do the right thing before Him. I have some calls to make today. 

MW did your glasses frames come with any kind of warranty since they were supposed to be indestructible?

Our bugs are coming out in droves as well. It is crazy. I have not seen any lightening bugs yet though. 

Loved the lamb pictures Frazzle.  I love it when we have lambs. 

FA, you are a patient person.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Mrs.H that's horrible news. Can you go to the county commissioner and talk with them, zoning. It seems there should have been some sort of public hearing or at least a meeting with neighbors. What about an environmental study? Was that done? Check into regulations and such. I'll keep positive thoughts for you and your husband through this ordeal. I know I would be very unhappy.

I sent my glasses back to my place in MN (that's where I got them) , then I called them and told them what to expect. They said that yes, they were still under warranty. That is a relief, they were very expensive glasses. In the mean time I do the best I can with my contacts and my cheaters. They said the turn around should be pretty quick and that maybe I'll have them back by the end of next week.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good morning all.
Been a busy couple weeks down here!
I have been trying to figure out just how to remove 40+ year old wallpaper, without destroying the drywall, among other things. 
So yesterday, I picked at one of the seams to see just how stuck this stuff was, the whole sheet came off in one big peice!!!:happy:
I am so happy you have no idea!:goodjob:
Fighting with the VA has been pretty high on my list lately as well, those people could make the Pope swear!:smack
As far as fiber-y activities, I have my first FSM tub going!! Very exciting. This is the part of the fleeces my friend sent me awhile back. We shall see how it all turns out!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama the best way I've found to take off old wall paper and past is to use a squirt bottle (sprayer) filled with warm water and a tablespoon or two of TSP. Spray well (almost saturate) let it sit for a bit then use a scraper. For just the paste, spray let it a bit and wipe off with a damp sponge or cloth. If it really is 40 yr old paper I doubt it is Sheetrock, it's possibly plaster and lath. Either way this shouldn't cause any problem. Good luck!

Let us know how that FSM goes. I'm tempted to try one this year too.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Mrs. H, we lived across a field from my uncle's chicken houses when I was growing up and it is NOT something I would care to repeat. You could try planting a wind break or something, not sure how the land lies around there. My mom had pine trees on the field in between, and once they grew up taller you couldn't really smell it as much. On a positive note, walking through a chicken house when the chicks are first delivered and the bedding is new is pretty darned cool, being surrounded by thousands of peeping, fluffy baby chicks. Too bad it doesn't stay that way.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I second that about the coyotes. There was a highway between our place and my uncle's chicken houses. He did the pile the chickens in the corner thing. We lost a lot of dogs that ran across the road to get chickens. I think that there are regulations on how they are supposed to dispose of them though, so if it did become a problem, I would be their new thorn in the side. Sorry to be so doom and gloom, on a brighter note, you'd probably have access to a ton (pun intended) of fertilizer when they clean out the houses.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the chicken houses, MrsH, that really stinks, pun not intended. It really stinks your neighbor gave you no notice about what he was up to. I hope you have at least some bit of distance between your house and the buildings you can create a buffer in. It sounds like a really bad deal. Really inconsiderate to put them so close to you.

Last Fall our neighbors, 1 mile away (it's open prairie between us), built the first cattle feed lot in NE Iowa, for 999 head, and I was kinda upset we didn't have prior knowledge. When they turn on ALL the lights some nites, I have the worst light pollution you can imagine, especially since we are in the country and lights should not be a problem at all. When the wind blows from the East in hot weather we will be able to smell it. And the wind blows that way ALOT. But it's the trade off for living in a rural farm area, I guess. If i want life sanitized I can go back to CA and be in a town.

UPS and USPS has brought my new fruit trees, my WeedGuard garden mulch paper rolls (5-500 foot rolls), my potatoes, and my onion plants. Dixondale Farms messed up my order and sent unlabeled and some unordered kinds, so today I got the replacement plants. So now I have 9 bunches of onions to plant, and 1 of leeks. The potatoes came 5 days ago, plus I have oodles in the cellar to plant out, too.

No rain in the forecast, by Thursday we will be tilling the garden and laying down the mulch paper and planting thru it. I have asked my son to please come to help, if he can. I hope he does, I can really use his assistance. It involves driving the tractor, so that is a siren call to him. Just the sound of the motor idling outside can wake him from a dead sleep, to see who is messing with his "baby".


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Happy April everyone! 

Actually our whole winter this year has been like one long April. Not much knitting got done because it's been perfect weather for working outside. And that's why my visits here are so sparodic. 

Mrs Homesteader, I'm so sorry about the chicken operation.  Do Jasmine and Honeysuckle grow there? 

GAM, after seeing your post I now know that I wasn't imagining the firefies I thought I saw a couple of nights ago. Thought it was a migrain coming on! 

I finally found some sheep!!! Yay! We go to get them this weekend. Three Scottish Blackface ewes. These are the sheep I'm used to seeing back home in Northern England and Scotland. They're extremely hardy. Didn't know there were any around here. Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them on Craigslist. They're about 130 miles away but well worth the trip.

SBF is a rather course long wool but great for weaving ( think Harris Tweed) My Harrisville floor loom has been sitting idle for 16 years so this will be a great reason to put it to work. I kind of like course wool though for thick, hard-wearing sweaters that can be worn instead of a coat, so I do plan to knit with it too. I'm bristling with excitement!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I lived in east Texas in prime commercial poultry farming area and I never did get used to the smell. My neighbors(who were the poultry growers said they got used to it -because it smelled like money!)


I have heard that so many times around here! But, really, the stench is just ewww.



Mrs. Homesteader said:


> We got REALLY BAD news last night. Our neighbor has been moving dirt at the back of our property for a couple of weeks. I had called awhile ago and left a message asking what they were doing and they did not call back. My husband and I went back there last night and looked and you could tell they were going to be putting in HUGE buildings. We called again last night and the man called us back. They are putting in 3 of those HUGE chicken houses back there. The wind comes from that direction. It will stink to high heavens and our property value will drop sharply. We asked if we could come and talk to him as we have concerns. He said it was kind of late for that, but my ever patient husband asked him how we were to even know before now. Sigh.... I know that God is in control and we want to do the right thing before Him. I have some calls to make today.


I am so so sorry to hear this, I will say some prayers for you! Hope you can do something. Every time property close to us goes up for sale I get really nervous, there are tons of chicken houses out here but so far we have dodged the bullet. 



gone-a-milkin said:


> I am spinning a KP Stroll roving into a 3 ply sock yarn, which I plan to dye.
> I still havent tried that magenta color.
> I am thinking something fiery and bright.
> Maybe: orange/red/magenta/purple!??! :teehee:
> About half an ounce left to spin.


Do you like the KP stroll? I have been thinking about getting some of that and dying it! I think I am just wanting to play with dye....


Marchwind, hope you can get the glasses thing fixed soon! if mine broke I would be useless until I got them fixed. Can't even wear contacts, the doc said forget it, no use. 

Good to hear from everyone, I love spring!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, I like the Stroll roving just fine. It is affordable and easy to spin.
Takes the dyes like a champ. Makes a long-wearing yarn.
I have a hat and a pair of socks I wear all the time that are made of that roving.
It isnt yummy or smooshy but is plenty soft and drafts nicely, even with heavy dye saturation.

I just finished my newest yarn. I got 530 yards 3 ply from a 4 oz roving. 
So that is a light fingering weight. 
Pics tomorrow to show you my insane dyeing job. That magenta is really very MAGENTA! :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So, GAM - now that you put out the teaser, and I love the color Magenta (almost as much as blue) I NEEED to see this yarn! 

I'm heading to facebook to see if you put out a preview there.......


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I havent but I will. I am waiting for the DH to go to work.

I am having one of those clumsy mornings.
Dropped the sugarbowl and it rolled across the entire kitchen floor.
I swept it up, but you just KNOW I missed some and now I will get to mop. 
At least it is stainelss steel and so I didnt break it. 

Need more coffee! Need more space. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

lol GAM! sorry to laugh at your sugar incident. I understand. The dog came in this morning, and had evidently been laying in the sand. He does this excited 'wiggle' thing all over the place in the mornings, and I was late getting his 'snack' cause I was trying to get DH out the door....well came back to the kitchen where the dog was doing his wiggle thing, and the whole floor was covered with sand and bits of grass, leaves, etc. And he is short haired! Don't know where he hid all that in his hair. I had to sweep, and a thin layer of sand is still on the floor.

ok, done trolling facebook. I am waiting patiently for that pic.....:bored:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Weaving!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I think it must be the moon phase of something. I have had a day like that too. Just stupid stuff. I have my morning routine and for whatever reason I did something out of sequence and it threw the whole morning off, LOL!! Now don't go thinking I'm OCD, but I have my routine or I'd never get out of here in time in the mornings. A woman at work was also having a day like that. So I don't think it is just you.

Having said that, MamaJ my dogs go out, and we have had rain. There is a puddle right outside the door and they come in and my kitchen floor is a mess. Yea I should wipe their feet but 3 bog dogs that want to come in want to come in and I'd be mowed over if I tried to stop them, lol.

Okay GAM your DH must be at work by now. I'll check other threads and FB.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I cannot take a good picture for anything. 

Each skein is 255 yards, it is a fine sock yarn, probably worthy of size 1 needles.
It is absolutely eyescorching in real life.










Here is one skein on the swift so you can see how the color changes go.
9 different colors beginning and ending with a dark purple (which looks blue in this pic)












It might make a neat pair of toes up socks. They would be pretty tall.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Those are going to be some wonderful socks!!

I've started/finished two baby blankets since Sunday. Now back to the 2nd sock (Blackrose pattern).

I scheduled my flight & hotel to fly to Ft Jackson, SC to see my youngest son graduate Army basic training in May. Best Mother's Day present I can give myself!

Anyone in the Columbia SC area?? I'll be arriving 05/08 about 4pm and won't need to be any where until 9:00 am the next day. Yarn/fiber shops in Columbia area??

eta: just found one less than 4 miles from my hotel!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love it! Great colors. Eye scorching socks are fun and invite conversation


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have some news and since I cannot blab it on fb yet, I figured I would just tell you all over here.

My oldest DS21 just called me to say he is getting married in May. 2 days before he turns 22. 
I am still in shock about it.
He has been w/ this girl for over a year.
She seems very sweet and smart. I havent spent much time w/ her just a couple days. 
They are NOT pregnant, either.

I have never met her parents though. They are not fluent in english.
I am excited and nervous for him and worried, and happy all at the same time. 

This is just a whole new set of emotions for me to go through.
I know a lot of you other moms have been through this, but it is brand new for me.

They are planning a small ceremony in the home of a friend of her family (who is a judge, in Albuquerque.
It is timed to coincide w/ the brides younger brothers hs graduation.

I have one graduating the weekend before that. 
If the stars align I really hope to go to the ceremony. 
My DH is already trying to talk me out of it. 

We shall see. 

<deep breath>


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a mixed emotion it is when one of your children marries or has a child of their own. It opens a whole 'nother door of 'motherhood'. 

For me, it was a time of reflection of my own life at that age. Curbing my desire to 'mother' and accepting them for the strong people I raised them to be.

Try as hard as you can to go to the wedding.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

First, congratulations! It seems like yesterday that my oldest got married.

Second, ditto on everything Cyndi said. Especially the part about being there. I think you would regret it if you weren't there.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ps... that sock yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Firstly GAM, Big congratulations!
I've had two of mine get married so far. My dd who is 29 and was 26 when she got married, and my oldest son who just turned 22. 
The oldest son is the one making me a Granny in May. 
Really do try to get to the Ceremony, you will regret it for ever if you don't.
Wether you agree or disagree with his chosen path, it matters that he knows you care enough to make the trip.
As much as we wish Ds would have waited awhile longer, niether of them was really ready, we still make sure they know we are here. Just smile and nod. That's how I manage to get through alot of it.
Just smile and nod. Alot.ound:

And that yarn! OMGoodness! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew, GAM, that is a lot to take in. Is there some reason your hubby isn't going, too? If this is his son, too, you should drag him by the ear to go along. If not, well, then he can mind the homestead, I guess. 

We're heading down that path, too, with one engaged and one soon to be, if I read things right. Wise words from the ladies who have been there, done that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh GAM, congratulations! 

My oldest son married and I didn't know it. I knew he was engaged, because he had me help with the question popping. That was so much fun. I absolutely LOVE my DIL! Not only is she the perfect person for my son but but she is smart and beautiful. Best of all I now have a daughter  Those of us with only boys should understand that. They went to a justice of the peace to get married  that part is fine but it hurt my feelings they did it alone. Neither his father or I knew. When I asked him why he said he didn't want any uncomfortableness or fighting  I understand that sentiment but we don't fight, we just avoid each other but we are always civil. But I respected his wish and left it. They are happy and I couldn't ask for more.

Definitely go to the wedding. This is you son for goodness sake and if he asked you to be there I personally think you own that to him. This is the son that lives up here in Ann Arbor, right? I remember you telling me you liked this girl and that she was so smart. Be happy for them. It's hard for let that final thread of motherhood go. to admit they are adults and capable of making those hard decisions on their own. Good thing there is no baby to complicate things, yet. The mix of emotions is confusing but I think you will come to love having a daughter. if nothing else, it's another person to knit for. Remember these are two warm blooded people who have just moved to a northern climate. They need warm woolies  I bet a really nice and beautiful wedding gift to her would be a hand made lace shawl so delicate you can see through it.

Enjoy this journey!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hercsmama said:


> Just smile and nod. That's how I manage to get through alot of it.
> Just smile and nod. Alot.ound:


Yup, smile and nod ... some times when my grown children are visiting, I fell like one of those bobbing chihauhaus (sp) in the back window of a car


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll also add that with my DIL there is a cultural thing going on too. We are both learning. I make sure to keep an open mind and about all things.

As for smiling and nodding, not always. I tend to ask a lot of rhetorical questions as a way for them to hear themselves and to get more info and check my understanding. Then once I fully understand I might smile and nod. but not always.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still working out the logistics of how I would go and do this.
I dont know anyone in ABQ. 
Finances? The timing couldnt suck much worse either.

Dang it.

My DH is not the boys father although he is the closest thing. 
DH just wont go. His reasons would pi-- you off, they sure do me. 
I am getting darned if you do/ darned if you dont guilt trip. 

One factor is her being here on student visa and that is about to expire. 


Anyhow, I am not giving up yet!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Her Visa will be renewed, and them getting married would have no effect on that (I know from experience). Also, being married will not guarantee she won't get deported  My DIL has researched all if this in great detail. They have been married for 3 years and she is still here on a student Visa. She plans on becoming a citizen in a year or so, it is extremely expensive. So that may or may not put any minds at ease. I would be happy to answer any questions about this. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Update!

My dear in-laws have offered to carry myself and both boys to the wedding.
We get to go!!
The DH is still unhappy, but since I am riding w/ his mom and taking both teens? He should get over it pretty quick.
All the details are still in the sorting phase, but inwardly I am---> :bouncy:

It will mean staying a week in D/FW TX at their place and then a quick jaunt over to NM.
There wont be nearly enough time for a good visit w/ most of the NM people but I will get to meet the new DIL's family. 

I get to go! Wow.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm so glad!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, it's the night before Easter and I'm sitting here working on some socks with the yarn GAM sent me. At this point I have about two inches knit, so there's not much to see. I thought this would make a more interesting contribution. LOL








[/url][/IMG]
It's a cheesecake and strawberry sauce topping for lunch tomorrow.

Want to wish you all a Happy Easter. 

stef


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yum!!

I started knitting with Marchie's green handspun. It told me it wanted to be a Chinook Scarf and it was right! It's coming out real purty!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stef that looks delish!

Here is my contribution to the holiday. 











teeny tiny bunnies of my own invention.
They are in the fridge with the ever-growing pile of egg cartons.
They are actually still in the fridge scheming a prank with those turkey eggs, no doubt.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I got my kindle fire to work for HT.:bouncy:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Stef, that does look delicious!! No fair posting pics of delicious scrumptious deserts I cant have because Im not there :sob::hysterical:

Gam, you come up with the prettiest yarns I have ever seen :thumb:
Im starting to think you are a sock machine. I like the little things in post #49. They are cute!

I got my kindle fire to work for HT. That is the neatest little gadget Ive had.
Plus I can get all the books I want and not have to physically store them anymore. Plus movies and games.

My doc runs late sometimes. Last time I had an appt for 11:20. I didnt get in to see him till 2pm. :grumble:. That can make for some long waits. Oh well, he's worth the wait. At least I wont be bored to tears anymore.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl,
I love my kindle too.
Even though I have had it since last October, I STILL marvel at how fast the books load on there. 
My kids think I am a freak, I get so excited! 

The lady who runs the used bookstore misses me though. 

We are going to my moms place in town today for a bbq. 
That should be interesting, normally she comes to our house becuse it is so much bigger.
They have 4 dogs who are not super socialized so I will wear my most doghair-resistant 
clothes. 

WIHH,

I started carding Cleo's daughters fleece yesterday to make something for my new DIL.
I have no idea what yet, but I was working on the wool and thinking of her when I found out I do get to go to the wedding, 
so I am just going to let the fiber lead me through.
Right now I am just carding and I dont have to decide on spinning or colors or patterns until that is done. 
She likes purple. Hmmm.

Happy holiday to anyone celebrating today.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I got a Kindle Fire for Christmas and I love it too. My one frustration is that I can't use electronic devices at work, so I don't get to read on it. I have been collecting free books from Pam6's lists though. I am changing jobs in a couple of weeks and I can't wait to be able to read my Kindle at lunchtime. 

PS, I love the bunnies too GAM. My only Easter contribution has been getting up and having pie and coffee for breakfast. Hubby is making a ham.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a little Owl Puff I made lastnight. 
My baby spruce tree is making so much new growth too.










It is a simple project and a great way to practice you kitchener stitch. :teehee:
Ravelry: Owl Puffs pattern by Jenna Krupar


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute GAM! Is that tree in a pot?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes the tree is in a big pot. 
It came from the conservation department 2 years ago as a small stick with about 5 needles on the tip.
There were 2, but this is the one that made it.
I figure I have a couple more years before I need to find a place to plant it.
It's my pet tree.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! In a couple more years you're going to need a machine to dig a hole big enough for the root ball.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Gam, I love the owl, its so cute!

Cool, I can ply you and Lythrum with questions about my kindle Fire. :runforhills:

This is the 1st e-reader Ive ever had. I am in love with this little device. It almost seems like theres nothing it cant do. I love how small and light and portable it is.

I love reading books. I get tired of storing them.There have been times I have had upwards of 400, and have had to move with that many..
To this day one of my older brothers refuses to help me move if I have too, and I have more than 20 books. :teehee: :hair:hysterical:

So I am really looking forward to that aspect of it.

Just a quick question. Is there a button or setting that will have the kf reads books to you, or do you have to buy them through audible.com?


WIHH, I cant wait to see the scarf you make. I love and bookmarked the pattern, its fantastic. I am going to make it. Im looking through my stash of yarn to see if I can find one suitable to use. 


Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You know, I have not tried the Audible feature yet. 
I know that it is listed as enabled on some of the books I have gotten, but I have never tried it.
I guess the directions are probably in the user manual. :teehee:
I figured it was likely in a computer voice, but maybe not?

My kindle is not a 'fire' one. It isnt in color. It isnt for watching videos.
I still marvel at the built-in dictionary feature, and the fact that I NEVER lose my place in a story.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Gam, if you can and want, Id upgrade to the fire. Im just so enthralled with mine. I didnt get it for watching videos perse, thats what Ive been doing the last day.

It comes with one month free Amazon prime. Im going to keep that after the free month runs out. I didnt know all the things AP can do, and for me its perfect.

Im trying to down load a free pattern from Knitpicks. Ive got the AdobeR downloaded in the kindle. When I press download it says download starting, and thats as far as it goes.
Nothing happens after that.

Can you download patterns from knitpicks and ravelry on yours?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well friends,
I am mighty heavy of heart this late evening. Dh went out to close up the feathered fowl and found our Bourbon Red Tom turkey--Ralph by name--laying drug under the gate with his head gone. So sad. He must have had a mighty fight with the no good varmint because there were feathers all over the pen. His lady--Rita--was o.k. We had worked so hard on their enclosure pen with bird netting and all. She had just started to lay eggs as well. I'm just really bummed. 
Congrats on your news GAM--I hope your travels for your sons' wedding goes smoothly and the day is one of happiness.
Hope everyone had a good Resurrection Sunday. 
jd


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sorry jd. I hope you find what did that.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your tom jd, that is so sad.

Pearl B, I haven't tried downloading a document from a website onto my Kindle before. I have e-mailed documents to my kindle e-mail address, and had that work. I haven't tested that much of the versatility yet because I can only use it when I'm at home, and I have a computer then.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you I will give that a try if I cant get this to work.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I went to Ravelry, downloaded a PDF. I got the same message Downloading, and then a message saying Download Complete. I had to go to the kindle notifications in the top left corner and touch it, then the PDF opened. But I couldn't figure out where it put it and how to get back to it. Then I noticed the menu icon on the bottom of the web browser (between the right navigation arrow and the bookmark. If you click on it, it opens a menu, and if you go into downloads, you should be able to see it.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

jd, sorry about your Ralph. At first I thought "****" but turkeys are BIG. What an awful thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl B only some of the books can be read to you. But if you have an Audible account you can download them onto your Kindle I believe and listen to them through your Kindle. if you go to Amazon and to their Kindle store that should have a free users guid that you can download and read. It may already be on your Kindle, check and see. It should be listed in index.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

JD, I'm so sorry. Any clues at all on what it may have been? I hate when that happens.:grump:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JD I am sorry, I missed your post before. How sad to loose one of your turkeys, especially since you worked so hard to protect them. Maybe the hen will sit on the nest and hatch you our some nice babies.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I was thinking it was probably a **** as well, we have some pretty big ones around here. But we can't figure out how it got in the pen--any spot we see is still pretty small for a **** to squeeze through and I wouldn't think a skunk or possum would be that determined for a 25-30# turkey with flogging capability. sigh---chin up--reinforce the pen and set live traps. 
Guess I'll be starting over.
Seeing all your yarns & projects is a spirit uplifter. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weasel? They will chew the head off and they are pretty viscous and strong. Also they can get into pretty small spaces.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, our experiences with weasels is they kill everything in the pen/house just sucking down the blood--getting in through the smallest of holes so I staple up hardware cloth over any holes in the house to help keep them out. Didn't know/haven't seen them eating the head off. There was no way they were going to drag the whole bird out under the gate, he was just too big for that thus just eating the head.
On a fiber note, I am excited to say I just got some beautiful dark blue merino roving in the mail. I love the color and can't wait to start spinning it. 
jd


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

jd, sorry about your turkey. I got quite attached to our turkeys and was ready to go kill a neighbor (but I didn't) when a pit bull beat them up one night. We lost a chicken to a bobcat 2 days ago -- my husband saw it toting the bird over a 4 ft fence -- so we're on watch today to see if it returns. It never seems to get easier losing our critter buddies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow crazy day weather wise here and I know in Minnesota too. The wind the last few days is enough to drive you mad. Then today when i came out of work at 12:30 it was snowing  it's about 38 degrees, but by Saturday it's supposed to be back up to 70. I read this morning that a lot of the fruit up north is ruined, the sour cherries in particular. I think the stuff down here is still okay. But expect prices to be high.

I've decided that I'm going to try a different approach to how I'm scheduling my time. I know that sounds funny but with my work schedule trying to organize my life so I can get things done and have a life is tricky, at least for me. If any of you have any better ideas or want to volunteer to be a life coach please let me know :goodjob:

Here's how my schedule for my typical work day looks;
*2am* - wake for work, deal with animals, make tea, take shower, make coffee to take.
*3:45am* - leave for work
*4am *- clock in at work
*12:30pm *- clock out of work
*12:45pm* - arrive home, deal with animals, unpack lunch, check emails, eat.
*1:30pm *- take a nap for 1 hour
*2:30pm *- wake from nap, make tea, check emails
*3pm* - get some house chore done, cleaning shopping, something
*4:30pm *- take dogs to the dog park
*6pm* - get home from the dog park, feed dogs, fix dinner, check email and forum while I eat. Get things ready for work, pack lunch, grind coffee do dishes
*8pm* - get ready for bed
*8 - 8:30* - lights out

As it is I don't feel like I'm getting anything done but work, eat, and sleep
So now I've decided I'm going to do things differently, try it for a week or two and see what a difference it makes. Now this is what my schedule is looking like. Everything is the same up until I get home from work then...
*12:45pm *- home from work. Feed dogs, unpack lunch do dishes, repack lunch for next day. get things ready for dinner.
*1:30pm *- make a cup of tea, sit and check emails and forum
*2:30pm *- do some household chores
*3:30pm* - knit or spin
*4:30* - take dogs to dog park
*6pm* - get home from dog park, feed dogs, fix dinner, check email and forums while eating.
*6:30 - 7pm *- get ready for bed
*7 - 7:30pm *- got to bed

I'm hoping this not only gives me more time to get what needs to be done done but also time to do some fiber related stuff. And it should get me more sleep at night before work :goodjob:

So what do you think? Anyone else with a wonky schedule have better ideas, how do you do it? I have to keep in mind that I have Fibromyalgia and can't do things like I used to. I have to keep my schedule when not at work fairly flexible. I have good days and days when all I can do is make it to work and home again. I'll miss my naps but maybe if I get more sleep at night I won't miss than as much.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You go to the dog park for *an hour and a half every day*?? You are a good dog owner!

Do the dogs need that much time daily? I really don't know - I live with farm dogs, and my city dog was small and just played in the back yard. For me, that much time out of every day would be utterly exhausting, but I know for some people that's refreshing. That would be the part of your schedule that seemed most like a place that might get some modification - can you do the dog park for say 45 minutes every day, or an hour every other day?

The pre-made lunch thing is also a good idea. There are some interesting ideas here on this web page.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle it takes me about 20 minutes to get to the dog park and another 20 minutes to get home so my dogs only get about an hour. Also keep in mind these were farm dogs with 40 acres to roam only 7 short months ago. 2 of my dogs are collies, the third is a Pitty cross and still pretty much a puppy. The puppy is locked up in a crate about 9 hours a day, they are all shut down in the basement during that time. They do not get fed until I get home at 12:45 or so. Aside from the dog park being a good outlet for them and a way for them to get exercise and socialization, it's good for me to meet people and my own socialization.

WIHH, great ideas on the meals but at 7:30 am I'm generally eating breakfast, a bowl of cereal, cup of milk, and fresh fruit. It's a real no brainer for me to get it ready. If I ever do hot cereal or eggs I cook then the day before, but I don't usually have hot things for breakfast other than coffee. I often wish I could eat dinner foods for breakfast but my stomach can't handle it that early in the morning.

Self feeders are a good idea but no practical for my situation and I don't feed them first thing in the morning when I get up, they only go outside to do their business. As usual the animals are the least of my problems. I think I'm my own worst enemy in this case.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lythrum said:


> I went to Ravelry, downloaded a PDF. I got the same message Downloading, and then a message saying Download Complete. I had to go to the kindle notifications in the top left corner and touch it, then the PDF opened. But I couldn't figure out where it put it and how to get back to it. Then I noticed the menu icon on the bottom of the web browser (between the right navigation arrow and the bookmark. If you click on it, it opens a menu, and if you go into downloads, you should be able to see it.


Thank you! I will try that. I never could get the one from knit picks to download.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew. I'm exhausted just reading your schedule. I am no help.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I third the pre-made lunches. My husband and I both cook big meals on the weekend and we eat off of them for the rest of the week when possible. 

I work second shift and Su-Thu so I have a slightly wonky schedule too. Hubby works first shift, so I get up in the morning with my daughter, drop her off at preschool, come home and have an hour and a half before I have to go to work. After work I have about an hour or so to unwind before I go to bed. 

In the morning we do bed making, teeth brushing, breakfast and then I have coffee checking e-mails etc. I try to get in some time reading with her, or going for walks etc, before I take her to school. When I get back from dropping her off I make something that is my lunch and all of our dinner. I pack my dinner and then have a small bit of time left to do homework. The hour when I get home is usually spent checking e-mails, sometimes playing my guitar or reading a book. Something quiet so that I don't have a hard time getting to sleep. I will be so glad when the college thing is done this summer so that I can take that pack off, I've been carrying it for a long time.

My best advice is to realize the power of small increments of time. It is easy to get sucked into the internet, and then stagger away an hour later wondering where the time went. I had to put some limits on how long I spend on there, because let me wander by YouTube and next thing I will have spent an hour watching celtic harp music, then noticing the same song played on a fiddle, and then a cool bluegrass video, which leads to a "So You Want to Live in Montana" video that a friend linked to me, which leads to... See, I got diverted already.  

So, I was saying about the power of small increments of time. I found that in ten minutes I can have the dishwasher unloaded and loaded. In ten minutes I can have a load of laundry folded and put away. In five minutes I can clear off a cluttered countertop and put things away. If I find myself with ten minutes to spare before I have to leave for work, I try to find something that I can get done, or at least get a good start on. When time is tight, or I am too busy, I try to focus on the things that get worse over time, like dishes and laundry and don't worry about the rest.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im not much help either. Thats a busy schedule.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Lythrum, you are so right about the small jobs adding up.

I have to really manage my energy expenditures - but I can do the dishwasher, then rest awhile. I can put a load of wash in, knit or read while it goes, and then hang it up after I've had half an hour to sit. I start supper at lunchtime - that way I'm never rushed to get it all done in the hour before everyone wants to be at the table.

Of course, I'm home all day now (being unable to work given my current state of mental health and the exhaustion that comes with it), so obviously my schedule is different than most. But the key to coping for me is to do just a little at once, not try to do too much in one go.

I used to go hard all day at work, come home, eat (my DH made dinners as he worked from home then and I didn't get here until after 6 most evenings), then try to do some of the 'house stuff' and then weekends were more 'go hard' time. No wonder I eventually fell apart, eh?  Now I pace myself more ... I have to, but it's also just smarter. I remember WIHH saying "start no new jobs after 3 pm" and I've started to keep that in mind when doing outside stuff, especially in summer when it is still light out here until 10 at night so it's easy to forget that you should be DONE already! 

Sorry Marchie, this is no help to you, is it? 

You have a busy life - take it a little at a time, do only what you have to do, and let the rest go. And yay you for giving your dogs so much of your time, that's so awesome ... and of course it is good for you, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are wrong to think this is of no use to me. It is, if only to let me know I'm not crazy to think I should be ale to do all this and then some. It helps me to not feel guilt when I can't do it on any given day. Unfortunately I have no other person in my life to take up the slack for a short time. So to an extent I have to do it all but not ALL all the time. The little stuff is what creates the problems when they don't get done, that is very true.

Thank you for all your stories, then do help.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ask yourself this:

"Will it matter in the Kingdom?"

(My Texan auntie says that, and it really helps if you can say it in the most Texan of drawls...)

If it ain't gonna matter in the Kingdom, then it ain't gonna matter. Let it go.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I need help with this pattern. Ive done it before, I just forgot. Its from knitpicks chroma socks. Its at the end of turning the heel.

Follow the directions below for the size youâve chosen to finish turning the heel:
Small size only:
Row 7: Sl 1, k8, ssk. Turn.
Row 8: Sl 1, p8, p2tog. Turn.
10 sts remain.
Medium size only:
Row 7: Sl 1, k8, ssk, k1. Turn.
Row 8: Sl 1, p9, p2tog, p1. Turn.
12 sts remain.
Large size only:
Row 7: Sl 1, k8, ssk, k1. Turn.

Row 8: Sl 1, p9, p2tog, p1. Turn.
Row 9: Sl 1, k10, ssk. Turn.
Row 10: Sl 1, p 10, p2tog. Turn.
12 sts remain.

All sizes:
*Work 5 *(6, 6) sts. This is now the BOR.

Im doing the small size, so need the 5. 5 what?
5 rows?

5 sts? and then transfer back to 3 needles? 
Maybe thats it. Thoughts?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> I need help with this pattern. Ive done it before, I just forgot. Its from knitpicks chroma socks. Its at the end of turning the heel.
> 
> Follow the directions below for the size youâve chosen to finish turning the heel:
> Small size only:
> ...


I would think 5 stitches.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I would think 5 stitches.


I just did one sock a month ago, Im doing its mate. I remember I knew at the time. Now Im kinda confused. It does say sts. Thats leaves it in the middle of the row?! 

It goes from 3 needles down to 2 to do the heel flap and turn. Bor makes me think it goes back to 3 needles to do the gusset. 

I just read the rest of the instructions. Thats it. :smack

Nevermind.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You're really trucking on that second sock, good for you. Make sure you take a picture of them on your happy feet and post it for us to see


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> You're really trucking on that second sock, good for you. Make sure you take a picture of them on your happy feet and post it for us to see


Will do!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wanted to check in so no one worries. Went to the doc yesterday and found out why my body was so bone tired I slept nearly all the time from Sat night to Wed morning. Sinus infection, ear infection and pneumonia.

I'm lighting a fire in the stove & going back to bed.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Get well soon MLF! Have Sometimes Paul keep you well stocked with tea, and just sleep till you are better.

WIHH, I have to say that your note above here about reordering your priorities really spoke to me. It is so easy to hold ourselves to impossible standards - I compare badly when held up against my own mom ... when we were small, she and my dad both worked, but Dad's workplace was about a 10 minute drive from home (close enough that he could and often did come home at lunch and make lunch with us kids, who walked home for lunch back in those ancient days) and Mom worked part time shift work at the hospital so that one or the other parent was available for us. Dad was home for the evening at 5. We walked ourselves to school, played in the neighbourhood, and went to lessons of some kind one evening a week. The house was always clean, the meals were all home made, my parents seemed pretty relaxed overall and I felt so guilty for not measuring up. 

But you know ... when my kid was six, for one thing I was a single parent - which meant ALL the chores and ALL the parenting was mine. My commute was > 1 hour each way, kids these days need lunches packed for school and you have to pick them up at daycare before 6 pm or pay a fine (and be the reason someone else doesn't get home in time for their dinner), and even having lessons one evening a week when you aren't all in the door from work and daycare until 6:30 pm is a real challenge so we mostly didn't do it, or if we did, we ate at McDonald's on the way because there just wasn't time for anything else!

I was going crazy and I knew it - though I ignored it and kept on trucking because I couldn't see any other options. 

Life is different now, of course: I'm remarried, so I have help (although I also have 2 more kids half the time and they are much smaller people than my now-teenage son), and I live in the country where although things are always messier, nobody expects you to live in a Better Homes and Gardens house in the middle of a cow pasture. Still, it'd be nice if the construction was done and my fences were intact ... but my kid is big enough to handle farm chores on his own, and, thanks to my breakdown, I'm now home all the time, so at least the meals are home cooked! Of course now I have to deal with the guilt for being here but being too weary to do most of what I *want and feel obliged* to do - trying to sort out the balance between what I think I ought to be doing and what my body is asking for. It is a very fragile and fluctuating balance between exertion and rest that seems to shift just enough to keep me from figuring out what I can and cannot do - because of course I spent most of my life LEARNING TO IGNORE all the signals my body sent about "enough is already too much" and so it's learned to shout to be heard ... and I'm trying to listen more carefully so that the message "I AM SO DONE!" can be said in my body's "inside voice" rather than a full fledged shout of protest that flattens me for a day or three.

It's a work in progress, to be sure. Struggling to find a better yardstick than "what it was like for me growing up" or "the way I think other people live" or "how it is in stories" ... it's hard work.

Thank you WIHH for providing a 'real life story' that helps me see things more clearly.

(Seriously, you _brushed your carpets???_ Whoa. I am SO glad you've come to your senses!)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Get well, Cyndi!
Yesterday had a great day! Was my 50th birthday, and dh, even though he is SO crunched for time building a house- was my "gardener" for the day. Fixed the chicken coop, built a skirting panel, rototilled the garden, new wire and posts for raspberries, etc. What a blessing! Those little things left undone can really weigh at the back of your mind- and some of them, I read from you all, we need to let go, but it is like a weight off to get some of the yearly projects done. 
I sold my angora sheep yesterday as well- a young spinner who had recently moved to ID from Ca. The first guy who wanted to buy my beautiful, long locked angora goats was a Border Collie trainer- he wanted them so the dogs could get ahold of their fiber with their teeth- though he said it was a problem with the dangling ears- the dogs would grab them too! (no sale) The next caller was this girl and her helpful hubby, who aided her in her fiber addiction, goes to shows with her to sell the yarn, etc. So glad they are going to a good home- am keeping one pygora to keep my dairy girls in line.... (can you say chubby bully 3 times fast?) I loved the goats, but you can't do it all, and they were hammering the goat barn siding off.....stinkers. 
Doing a goat class for our local extension office on Sat with spinning demo (I have enough angora fiber for 5 years!) 4-H sewing today-


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Cyndi, I'm worried! Good grief-us, gilly! This is serious. Said a prayer for you. Is sometimes-Paul the type to tend you when you're sick?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Geez Cyndi! Take care of yourself.

INH, happy birthday to you!!! Sounds like a wonderful and productive day to me. 

I am knitting a shawl for my future DDIL.
It is 'Cleo's daughter's' fleece. She is quite a crossbred of BFL/ Romney/Cormo/Corriedale.
I spun it a 3 ply , about sport weight, and dyed it 3 shades of purple.
The pictures I took of the finished yarn do not do the color justice, so suffice it to say it just looks like *my* yarn.
I am doing a variation of this: 
Forest Ridge lace shawl : Knitty Spring+Summer 2011
but on bigger needles w/ heavier yarn. It should come out a more full-sized shawl that way.
I really like they way it is divided into thirds and the yarn is working lovely on size 7 needles.
So if you wonder where I am the next few days? Probably right here with chart in-hand. :teehee:

Oh, I hope it comes out good. I hope she likes it.
The boys both think she will adore it and they are convinced it will be beautiful beyond belief. (little suck-ups, maybe?)
They really loved the Dash of Colour a lot and this is a bit trickier, to say the least.

If I can just remember ALL the yarn-overs!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH thank you for that. You are absolutely right, and I do know all that stuff but it helps to hear it from others.

I have to tell you, I brush my carpet. Hahahahahahah! Really but let me explain before you think I've slipped off the deep end. First of all I HATE house work. This house has carpet and I HATE carpet, it's gross, disgusting stuff, and I will never have it in a house of mine again. But I'm renting and this isn't my house. I also have long haired cats and long haired dogs. Long haired animals do not mix well with carpet, or maybe I should say their hair mixes too well with the carpet. It would take me more than an hour to vacuum the living room. This is a tiny room, maybe 10x12 but the hair is a bear with this carpet. Then one day I tried brushing the carpet to just get the hair off. It worked in the car, and it worked on my bed so why not the carpet. Well it worked and it only took me a few minutes. Seriously it only took me a short time and then I could just run the vacuum quickly to just get the dirt and stuff up. So for me brushing the carpet is a huge time saver. It is too funny that you even mentioned it, lol! Aren't wood floors a wonderful gift to have?

Cyndi, what???? Get to bed and stay there until you are well. Sheesh, how did this happen? Please take better care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon, get lots of rest and drink lots of fluids.

I got my glasses back today, WooHoo! No more struggling to read and see stuff.

Tomorrow I have testing for work. Each year we have to have these extensive tests in three phases. Tomorrow is phase one for me. So keep positive thoughts for me tomorrow around noon.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyndi--I hope you are feeling better soon. I have sinus infections (allergic to dust mite poo) but to have the other stuff on top of that? You have my prayers & sympathies.
GAM- - Having seen your work I have no doubt this work for you future DDIL will be just as worthy and I'm sure she will love it.
Happy B-day IHN. Wishing you many more!! 
WIHH--Thank you for that. I have been running full blast for years. Some by choice and lots by life happening around me that suddenly I had to deal with. Like the year our first daughter got married--along with that major event, my parents celebrated their 50th wedding anniversary which my brothers & sisters helped put together, my Grampa died that year, putting our house on the market and selling it, several other major things. This is just one year. For about a year now I have been saying no a lot. I'm noticing forgetfulness, (I also think that's part of early menopause) at least less able to concentrate as I use to, I find multi tasking not so easy anymore, my body is hurting in ways I hadn't noticed before (not arthritis but after all I'm a healthy 52, just not 20 any more)  So yes, after too many years, I guess I'm being a bit selfish, but I'm taking time for me & DH. Helping run our farm, taking care of critters and garden and preparing for our new Grandchild this summer.
((Frazzle))---I think I understand. Prayers for you, that you find the right yardstick. 
Marchwind--I'm glad you got your glasses back, I've been using the reader glasses for several years, but I know I'm gonna have to go get prescription lenses at some point. I'm dragging my feet because I don't want to spend a great deal of money when I know I'll lose or break expensive glasses. It doesn't seem to be a big deal if that happens to the reader glasses.
God bless ya'll,
jd


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Birthday IHN! Hope you had an awesome day.
GAM, I hope to see pics of your handiwork soon!
Cyndi!!! get better, soon. Rest is a good thing.
Marchwind, glad you got those glasses, and good luck on the testing thingy.

Today I cast on your pattern Frazzlehead. I found a huge skien of yarn just talking away to me how it needs to be that scarf. :goodjob:
Haven't had much time to knit this evening, but I will be getting out a glass of vino soon and settling in for the knitting evening. 

Ya'll have a good night, and remember, the new rule is, no stressing! :goodjob: I learned that awhile back, when I realized that being over 50 sorta....hurts.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

IHN I am sorry I missed your Birthday. It sure sounds like a dream day to have. Your DH sounds like a loving man who appreciates you and all you do.

GAM I can't wait to see your work. Everything you do is wonderful even the things you seem to think of as less perfect. If your boys think she will love it I'm sure they are right. I think it is so neat they take such an interest in what you do. They care enough to comment and to have an opinion. That is so cool!

Cyndi I hope I didn't sound too harsh, it wasn't meant in that light at all. Just the mom in me coming out 

The knitting on my mom's shrug is coming along. I've used my lifeline extensively :teehee: But I am actually making progress. The guys at work look on horrified as I pull the needles out and rip back to a lifeline. But now they say they understand why it's called a lifeline  I think it is so neat that guys take such an interest in what I'm knitting and the progress I'm making. Bless their hearts.

I cast on one of the socks for my BIL with that Kiwi (merino, cotton, opossum) yarn. I haven't knit enough to make an opinion yet. I can tell you that when I break a bit of yarn with my hands, it breaks more like cotton or paper would. I'm not sure how this will wear, or if they will be falling down socks.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

jd4020 said:


> our Bourbon Red Tom turkey--Ralph by name--laying drug under the gate with his head gone.


I am so sorry. That is the hard part of farm life. 



Marchwind said:


> I've decided that I'm going to try a different approach to how I'm scheduling my time. So what do you think? Anyone else with a wonky schedule have better ideas, how do you do it?


Marchwind, it is so important to make your life worthwhile. It is so easy to spin our wheels and feel like we never get anywhere and want more. Do what HAS to be done (work, etc.) then do your best and choose what is next most important. We cook a lot of stuff on the weekend. My sweetheart often grills a whole mess of stuff. Then it is there for lunches. I can put his lunch & snacks together in 5 mins. I grab the meat, fruit, veggies (already cut up and washed), nuts, cheese, etc. in a short amount of time. He has a big insulated lunch box and we keep several blue ice thingys so there is always one ready. Have some hard boiled eggs in your fridge. Cut up cheese cubes and veggies. They are quick to grab and a healthy meal. Do you like yogurt? Get or make a big amount and put it in individual small cups with lids. Maybe buy some and save the cup and lid to refill. Enjoy life. It is too short. Make it count for what is important to you. 



Wind in Her Hair said:


> We have all heard the old saying that "Time is money".
> Time is_ NOT _money - time is life.
> And what ever controls your _time_, controls your_ life_.


 I liked this and agree with it.



MullersLaneFarm said:


> Went to the doc yesterday and found out why my body was so bone tired I slept nearly all the time from Sat night to Wed morning. Sinus infection, ear infection and pneumonia.


 Take good care of yourself, Cyndi!!



gone-a-milkin said:


> I am knitting a shawl for my future DDIL.


 I am so glad you get to go to the wedding and I am sure your new DDIL will love it. You may worry about making it, but we KNOW that you will do a great job!!!

Well, I had saved a bunch more quotes to repsond too, and they are gone. 

We are still working on dealing with the man and the chicken houses. We had our first lambs yesterday. I think this ewe is about ready to pop... what do you think?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like there might be 2 in there.  Hope she does well.
Babies of any kind are so fun.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy belated B-Day! IHN

GAM, Im sure your shawl will turn out beautiful and your future DDIL will love and treasure it!

MLF, I hope you get to feeling better soon. If your body wants to sleep, let it, its the fastest way to heal up!

Good luck and happy knitting with the scarf MJ, let us see some pics when your done.

Marchwind, Ive been thinking about your schedule since you posted it. I think I would cut back the housework to every other day. WIHH has some really good advice! Just let some things go here and there. Soon you will work out something that allows more time for you!

Mrs Homesteader, I think that lamb is ready to go at any minute. Babys are so cute! Sounds like you will be surrounded by them soon. :sing:

WIHH,



> PearlB - you are going to town - so proud of you!!! can't wait for the "after" pics!


 I was picking up speed there for awhile. Getting more comfortable with holding my needles, especially the DPN's.

Then I found the perfect mate/companion for my little bird, Belle :sing:
She is just the prettiest, sweetest little bird Ive ever had. Compared to him she is an :angel:and rincess:.

I never really realized how aggressive he is. Thats okay, I still love and adore him.

Belle is getting used to be out of a cage and experiencing freedom.
Im discovering she is also very fond of knitting. She helps almost all the time she is out. So my socks might be taking a bit longer to make :hysterical:



















and of course, she wants for nookie and pets!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, I didn't take your mothering the wrong way, no worries.

Thanks to all the well wishes. I'm on antibiotics. Still taking it easy

Except

Today is the first fiber fair of the season! I'll be going, but will first stop by the drug store and get one of those masks so I'm not contaminating every one.

I don't _need _anything, but there are some folks I only get to see at fiber festivals and would miss seeing them.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon Cyndi. 

This weekend is the first weekend I have not been packing boxes, cleaning or unpacking boxes for a month! (Moved two houses). 

It is my sons birthday weekend, so this afternoon we are going to see The Hunger Games with a group of his friends. Then a relaxing evening grilling some chicken and enjoying the outdoors. 

Hope all that are where the storms are stay safe and well. 

I finally found my knitting needles, so will head out sometime for some acrylic (I am allergic to most wool), to make a nice blanket for next winter. Does anyone know a nice place to buy CHUNKY acrylic online? I like browns and creams and maybe a little orange. 


OLF


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am worn out! Today was a very nice day, warm with some sun and a slight breeze. In the last 2 days I've planted 4 50-foot double rows of onions, 2 50-foot double rows of shallots, and 4 50-foot rows of gourmet taters. 

Had to get them in while the weather cooperated. Rain and bad weather is due by tomorrow, with wind. We are in drought mode here, so any rain is welcome, as long as it doesn't come with hail. Nature watering the onion plants in would be a good thing. Spring in the garden is always such a rush.

I always plant so many taters because I have so many kinds/colors/types. I have ones for mashing, ones for frying, some waxy ones for salads, and some for hash and scalloped. Fingerlings and regular taters. This year I definitely want to sell some, I hope the hippy-dippy Co-op will buy from me this year. I planted 9 bunches of onions, and 1 bunch of leeks. I will have so much of everything!

I am saving up my money for Shepherd's Harvest Festival in 3 weeks. I'll be shopping for some alpaca while there. And blending fibers. In 1 week I have to pick the mint for the simple syrup for the Mint Julips, we make it from scratch, fresh.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a great day seeing my old fiber buddies. Helped one of my old 'students' buy another wheel today from Susan McFarland (Susan's Fiber Shop[/URL, check the inside backcover of any Spin Off) ... a Sonata. Yippee!

I bought about a pound or so of fiber but my greatest score was on the silent auction tables where I picked up 6 Spin Off magazines from the 80's, 6 Shuttle Spindle & Dyepot magazines from the 70's, Knit Pick interchangeable needles (4 tip sizes, 3 cables, 8 end caps & 2 'keys'), some silk for blending and a heavy t-shirt that says "My world's in a spin" all for $20. 

Lezlie, your garden sounds wonderful!!! I just transplanted some of my seed starts into larger pots this morning before I left for the festival.

Now, my head is spinning and I'm going to go sit and peruse my new magazines.

OH! 

FRAZZLE! 

I wore my Dash of Colour today and I had a _lot _ of folks I didn't know come up and ask me about the pattern All.Day.Long (Susan McFarland was the first one to ask.) 

There were so many that asked me about it that I even thought about attaching a note on the back of the shawl with "Ravelry. Designer: Frazzlehead Pattern: A Dash of Colour" but didn't because I enjoy talking to folks and got to make new fiber friends because of your shawl pattern!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just caught my DH pawing through all the kitchen drawers, madly searching for something.
When I asked him what he wanted, I was informed that we dont have any string. :hrm:

As if the giant hutch in the livingroom isnt stuffed with string and things to make more string,
and nobody could even make string when they run out? :teehee:

What a silly man.

He tromped off to secure his tomato cages with some blue cotton worsted.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:hysterical: 

:rotfl:

:hysterical: 

:frypan:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

That is so darn funny, GAM!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

GAM.... it is funny how they equate things.... Glad he found something to use.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

We're hoping to get some rain tonight, but no severe storms, thank goodness. After all the water we've seen the last few years, it's strange to be hoping for rain! All the nice weather has sent me to the garden earlier than ever. All the spring crops, including onions and peas, are well established; corn is up, and I plan to plant out the tomatoes this week. For the first time in years I actually feel on top of the weeds!

Because of our impossible slow dial-up connection, I can't post pictures here, but you can see what I've been doing the last few months at this link: 
Sisaw Guild (Southern Illinois Spinners and Weavers Guild) | Facebook (I hope it works)
I wore it to my spinning guild last weekend, and someone took a picture. The jacket was a personal challenge Judith MacKenzie gave me last summer when I took a spinning/weaving class from her. It was to spin, dye, weave and sew a jacket using a textured warp. Since I haven't done much weaving (or sewing) in years, it was really a challenge. The most fun was the lining which is silk that I random dyed just squirting dye all over the fabric. I'm taking another class from her next week, and I'm curious to get her comments. 

Now that that project is behind me I'm making mixed batts and baskets to sell at our little guild's Fiber Fair in May. I can't believe I don't have any knitting started--lots of projects in my head, but nothing on the needles.

It sounds like everyone is super busy. Marchwind, your schedule is daunting. I know I hardly did anything creative while I was working. All the suggestions made are good ones. Cyndi, hope you're feeling better, and enjoy all those old mags. GAM, I look forward to seeing your shawl; your work is always wonderful. Enough from me for awhile!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - short post before church this morning. Things have been very busy here, and I haven't been feeling the best. The lymph nodes in my neck have been sore for three weeks, and for the last week, my joints have just ached! It's been difficult to sleep I've been so achey  And just bone-tired, ugh. 

Doctor did a Lyme test, and checked my thyroid levels (thyroid hasn't worked for 15 years). Haven't gotten the results back yet. He also put my on antibiotics and said it could be a sinus infection, even though I haven't had a cold, or no other symptoms. 

There's so much to do around here, this is just making me mad! :grumble: I have so much compassion for those of you who have chronic conditions


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here I am jumping in late in the party again. I hope my sick friends do what it takes to get well. Spring is tough time to get sick. 

WIHH- life is too short for things we don't enjoy, unless, of course, they are necessary- like washing dishes and laundry. I love getting older because I can NOW understand this concept. 

Our lambs are growing by leaps and bounds. It's hard to get outside work done with those cute little things to watch. I've decided to sell my white ram. He's beautiful, but will never give me colored babies. Alas.....if I get him sold, I'm buying a new spinning wheel! I have my fingers crossed. 

I'll be trying to block a skirt I knitted for my granddaughter. I have no idea how to block a circular skirt...but I'm gonna do it. It has to be in the mail tomorrow. I will post a picture when I get it finished. I had a great time doing it. I've started another one for DGG#2.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I went to an auction yesterday, and came home with this. 










It fits me perfectly. I like that it doesn't really have arms, so will be perfect for knitting, and is just the right height for spinning too. The curved sides sort of hug you, so it will be nice and warm in the winter. Bonus matching foot stool, too!

I made dandelion bread for the first time today. It is a sweet bread, and you use only the yellow flower petals of the dandelion. I don't really get any flavor out of it, so I probably won't make it again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Score Annie! I think that is what would be called a sewing chair or maybe a slipper chair.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi all! 
I want everyone to get better! no more being sick. I have a monster toothache, seems I cracked a tooth.  But, I will be over it soon. 

Not much going on here. Started the Mathanas by Frazzlehead. I had to 
frog and start over. :smack dumb mistake....like not reading _*ALL*_ the instructions. lol
I am almost caught up from where I was. 

So, anyway, did a little carding tonight so I can spin some more. I must say, I am not terribly good at the carding.  I guess practice is the best answer. 

Looks like I won't have any work for about a month or so. Time to bust my rear doing 'work at home' stuff. Think I will clear out the bookshelf and sell off all unneccesary items...just a little purging and padding the pocket. Have some business ahead, lots of youth ralley, church functions for the kids. then we have camp and then DS 18 is going to Switzerland for a 10 day mission trip.  I am already struggling with the thought of putting him on a plane and saying "see ya soon". :sob: That will be a long 10 days. We are in the process of raising the 3200$ he needs for the trip. yikes! 

Anyway, guess I should pull out the needles for my evening destress.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OH!!! Almost forgot!
Annie - love that chair! I have been on the lookout for a decent chair. I am 5'2" and it seems that the couch and all other comfortable sitting places are so large that my feet hang in the air. I guess this is what happens when someone a foot taller sits down and says "I want this one" 

I am having some chair envy right now. :help:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PKBoo said:


> The lymph nodes in my neck have been sore for three weeks, and for the last week, my joints have just ached! It's been difficult to sleep I've been so achey  And just bone-tired, ugh. (


BOOOO. I hope you're feeling better soon.

Real cute chair, Annie. It does look like it would just hug you.

Mama J, With how busy you always are working, just how will you possibly keep yourself busy?? What you listed should keep you busy only for an hour or so ... right?

Three more weeks until I head to South Carolina and see my youngest boy graduate Army basic training !!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

We went to the Alabama Chicken and Egg Festival on Saturday, in Moulton, AL. We went with some friends of ours, and our daughter was so excited. She got to ride on some rides, go on a pony ride, dance to the music, and of course see a bunch of chickens.


DSCF5410 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr

This was, quite possibly, the biggest chicken I have ever seen. I was annoyed because they had the cage rows packed really close together, barely enough room for one person to walk through much less people going both ways, and it was crowded. I didn't get to stop for long enough to take many good pictures, much less remember what kind each were. They really did have a wide variety, plus some Bourbon Red turkeys and a few ducks. We got there pretty early, right after they opened, so I can only imagine how it was later in the day.

In good news, I got a first-shift job, so I am on the second week of my two week notice. I am going to be so glad to be off of second shift, I can barely stand working off these last few days. It has been hard lately because my daughter has been crying when I leave for work, so I will be glad when we'll have a regular schedule again. Haven't had any time for fibery fun lately, I am on the last two weeks of this semester and am pulling my hair out trying to get tests taken and papers written. :hair: 


DSCF5445 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr

I started knitting a barn-raising quilt square and haven't gotten very far with it yet. Notice the nifty new stitch marker that I am using? I bought a set at my LYS Fiber Art Work, made by a local artist. 


DSCF5449 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I finished it. Here is a sneak-peak while it is blocking.
It could have been bigger, but oh well. It's exactly 4feet by 2 feet. 










Better pics when it dries.
It has a few boo-boos, but nothing too glaring, whew!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the color gradation. You did a great Job GAM, she will love it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a new question.
What is a 'bridal tea'? 
Is that like a shower? 
I am unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Mama J, With how busy you always are working, just how will you possibly keep yourself busy?? What you listed should keep you busy only for an hour or so ... right?
> 
> Three more weeks until I head to South Carolina and see my youngest boy graduate Army basic training !!!


Congrats on the graduation!!! It was really great when my oldest graduated from basic, he was in Georgia. And it was HOT! Of course the ceremony was outside too. But, it was so good to see him. It seemed like it had been forever since I had seen him.


Well, I always find a way to keep busy. 
Today I took down the fence to the chicken pen. I am relocating them. They are in dire need of a new coop and pen with a lid on it.  
staked out a goat and turned the sheep out so we can get some 'mowing' done, 
Then I burned some of the limbs that are littering the yard. We have had so many trees die, there are about 6 large ones on the ground now and about 30 more to be cut. I burned limbs for about 3 hours. 
I bet that rebuilding the chicken coop/pen and putting together a quail pen will keep me doing something. Then there is the Fiber Cabin that is needing to be finished cleaning out and repaired. 
And, need to sheetrock that bathroom wall that the shower broke in. We have the pipes repaired, just need that wall fixed now....
So, yeah, I can keep busy. :shocked:

Just wish I could get paid some $$ for all that. 

GAM - that is a gorgeous shawl! I love the colors!!! Can't wait to see the full on pic.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I have a new question.
> What is a 'bridal tea'?
> Is that like a shower?
> I am unfamiliar with the term.


Hi GAM! Yes, I believe a Bridal Tea would be a shower. I can find out for sure for you from my all knowing sister. If you are worried t if you need to present her with a gift? I think as her soon to be MIL, you can give her a gift anytime you like, whether or not it is expected. I'm pretty sure the "tea" is just a time of day and way in which the food is served.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think the shawl is beautiful too GAM. I hadn't ever heard of a bridal tea either, but then I don't have many friends or family who have gotten married when I was around.

Mamajohnson, sounds like you have been very busy!

WIHH, sorry to hear about the reverse knitting.  Could you pick up double the number if you did corresponding decreases before you had a giant sock?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually spent some time weaving today--a brown and red rug. A friend has been learning to weave, and she was here this afternoon. I knew she was coming, and got all my work done this morning (well, not ALL, but enough) so I could weave, too. 

It was pleasant, working with the shed door open and the birds singing outside and us weaving and chatting inside.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Annie, thats what I call a chair!! congrats on finding and getting it!!

Lythrum and Gam, you ladies do some beautiful work! I cant wait till their done to see the pics. Im nearly done with the one pair of socks. Ive just got to graft both toes and post photos.

MamaJ, you can get some work done!!



> I had this bright idea to pick up almost TWICE as many gussett stitches than called for - nice tight dense gussett seam with no holes , right?


WIHH, if you just tog together the next row down to the required number of stitches it should work out just fine! Im going to try that on my next pair of socks, Thanks for the idea!

PKBOO, I hope your throat heals up and you get to feeling better. I always had strep throat when I was a teen, it was a drag.


My new bird laid an egg today :hysterical: This is going to be interesting, Ive never been a birdy momma helper/watcher!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, an egg! That didnt take very long.
I am looking forward to your possible hatching adventures.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh my gosh, an egg! That didnt take very long.
> I am looking forward to your possible hatching adventures.


I know! I figure she came home that way. She was in a cage. Half males and half females. :hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We've had our first hatch of the year ... the Muscovies. We put some in the brooder and left most with Momma. 

Our 2 geese have taken them from their duck mother. They've wanted to be mothers for so long. They sit patiently on their eggs year after year. Yes, we have a gander, but he must be shooting blanks.

This year, they 'convinced' the momma 'scovy to give up her ducklings. That is a feat!

Of all the livestock we've had here (including bulls), Mascovy hens with ducklings are the ones I fear the most.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Spent most of the morning in E.R. with my daughter. She is the one who is 5 mos. pregnant and finally, the answer to why she has such bad pain in the chest---it's her gall bladder. The Dr. decided to do a sonogram of the gall bladder---no stones, but it showed the ducts and the organ itself to be very, very inflamed. She's having a time of it, with an abscessed tooth and root canal being discussed. The gall bladder thing is the third time she's gone to E.R. with pain.
Life is never dull.
God bless,
jd


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry, double post.
jd


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Wanted to check in so no one worries. Went to the doc yesterday and found out why my body was so bone tired I slept nearly all the time from Sat night to Wed morning. Sinus infection, ear infection and pneumonia.
> 
> I'm lighting a fire in the stove & going back to bed.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

mamajohnson said:


> Hi all!
> I want everyone to get better! no more being sick. I have a monster toothache, *seems I cracked a tooth*.  But, I will be over it soon.
> 
> Not much going on here. Started the Mathanas by Frazzlehead. I had to
> ...


Oh, that is so painful!!! Are you going to the dentist?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the hatch MLF, I love baby birds, they are so cute!

I found an article that said Cockatiels lay eggs 7-10 days after mating. I got her on 4/5, so maybe my little boy is the Daddy :hysterical::goodjob:.

I just wish they woulda waited till payday to begin this adventure.

I find it hard to believe in a way. I rarely put him in a cage. When I brought her home I put her in a cage and left the door open so she had the option of coming and going.

They never bonded, she took the cage over and bonded with me, not him. She hisses at him. She outright attacked him the other day when he went into the cage too. So ??!!

The lady at the pet store is really nice and knowledgeable. A poster on the pet forum told me it could be a fluke egg, and so did the pet store lady.

If she doesnt lay another egg, then chances are its a fluke. I kinda hope so.
I would like them to bond. I just got her so he wouldnt be so lonely. I dont really care if hey breed. The neighbor is though :hysterical: I told her she could have the pick of the litter, and she wants a baby bird!


Anyways. I started using real wool today. Its the full circle from knitpicks. 
Its only 1 ball. It feels so much nicer than acrylic I cant believe it. Knits up much nicer too. I finally decided to try to get a pair of socks out of it.




























Finished,cept for grafting, pink socks


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

WIHH, yes, I'll be at Shepherd's Harvest on Saturday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Marchwind - seeing your schedule reminds of philosophy I adopted about a decade ago.
> 
> We have all heard the old saying that "Time is money".
> Time is_ NOT _money - time is life.
> ...


WIHH, I belong to a small group of crafters (four of us) who meet once a week. Two of the ladies are retired...two have very, very busy lives. Your analogy of it being the '_carrot_' in the middle of the week is perfect. 
Sometimes we meet for a couple hours; sometimes an hour or so, but we look forward to it as a time to share what's going on with our hands and in our hearts and we always leave feeling refreshed. **


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo, I just got my order from KnitPicks. 32" size 3 circs, and Chroma fingering yarn, color Atlantis.

Ive been wanting to learn how to use the fingering yarn. Ive still got 3 skiens of Noro waiting for the right project and my skill level to increase.

I have Boye #3 dpns but wanted the circs as well. I bought Boy 32" #3 circs, the cord was just to stiff and prebent from the packaging to work with.

So wish me luck. Think I will do another pair of socks. Im used to a couple of patterns, mostly the one from silvers tutorial.

Then if I do good with that, I think I will start on shawls next.

Gam you inspire me with your beautiful work, and I bookmarked the pattern of the wedding shawl you made.

So wish me luck! This yarn is so small, the new needles are so nice! Man I love the KnitPicks nickel plated needles.

I got one other project of socks going using the full circle worsted yarn from KP.

Wool is so nice to work with compared to acrylic. Which I have a mountain of and now dont like so much. :sob:

Oh well, I need to have a yard sale, maybe I can sell some of it :hysterical:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am not ignoring anyone. I have just had an incredibly busy week. 

On Tuesday morning I went out to do my chores and check on Purl who had appeared to be in labor the night before. We had tried to catch her and pen her up that night, but she would not come near us. She would not come near me that morning first thing either, but I could tell something was not right. I finished my chores and went back in the house and gave her time to get back in the barn. I then went out another way and caught her in the barn and was able to put her in a pen. She looked exhausted and like she had been fighting having the baby. I tried to feel and see what was going on, but it was hard with no one to hold her for me. I had thought to bring out a phone with me, so I called the Wonderful Neighbors and asked if the oldest daughter could come. She came and held her and I could not tell how the baby was presenting itself. It felt like a butt, but I could not feel a tail. It is supposed to be the nose and 2 front hooves. She is a very small ewe and I could not get past whatever it was to find something else to pull. The WN girl's hands were as big as mine. I had to run and get another friend of mine who also raises sheep. Her hands and arms are very small. I ran over to get her while the WN girl stayed with Purl. My friend was able to find a leg to pull out (it was the back end) and while I was holding and trying to comfort the ewe, she pulled the lamb. It was non-responsive. We wiped its nose and mouth out and swung it head down to try and get it to breath. We finally saw sparks of life and began to towel it off very firmly to help get it going. The Momma was busy cleaning her off as well. Then the second one came butt first as well, but was a pretty tiny little lamb. She too appeared lifeless. We worked on her and she came around. Purl and her 2 little ewe lambs Rachael and Leah are doing well. Rachael is so tiny and cute. 

Then that evening it appeared that Terra was in labor. I checked on her several more times and she was out in the pasture eating, so we went to bed. I got up the next morning and went out to do my chores. I got in the sheep barn and there stood Terra with a lambs head hanging out of her. It looked dead and lifeless. The tongue was hanging out and the neck was limp. There were no feet showing and again, I had a hard time checking her with no one to hold her. I penned her up and ran to the house to get my friend who was visiting me from out of town. She came out and held her. I was having a hard time finding legs. My friend had smaller hands and she raises animals, so she tried and was able to find a leg. She kept constant pressure on the lamb and would pull some when the Momma pushed. She too thought the lamb was dead. Then all of a sudden it shook it's head so we tried a bit harder and we delivered a nice size ram lamb. We worked on him and got some milk in him via a syringe and our hands and whatever we could. Then her second one started coming with the nose and a hoof, but only one foot was forward. We had to help him into the world as well. I may call them Jacob and Esau, but not sure yet. I have one more sheep to lamb. 

We were supposed to go and pick some things up that morning and of course we got delayed with the birthing. I was supposed to make cheese as well since I will have more milk today. With the delay in going we got home late and cheese did not happen.  I will had to make it yesterday. I had chicks due at the post office yesterday morning that I had to go and get. We had been having trouble with our brooder lights, but they appeared to have been fixed. I went out to turn them on and put the cover on before going to the post office. No luck. Had to mess around and finally get another cord and use another outlet.  They are in the brooder and doing well. 

My phone rang off the hook this week with people calling about orders or paying for them. I had more people call Wednesday confused about ordering or paying then I think I have had total in all the years of the store. 

Today, I have been playing catch up and trying to make some head way with household stuff. My friend went back home yesterday. 

I LOVE the shawl GAM. She will love it. 

The stitch markers are really neat. I want to make some of those one day. 

MamaJ, I hope you get your tooth taken care of. A toothache is HORRID!!!

Pearl the socks are lovely. 

Well, I better get back at it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

There are 2 short videos of the lambs. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUHep102AMA&context=C47baf0bADvjVQa1PpcFNFjNUr1UqMokvLQ_BdWtMd0oLFZfOBtko="]Are You My Momma?[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8yEz9al1Mo&feature=channel&list=UL"]Momma Cleaning Baby[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. H wow! You HAVE been busy. Glad all have come out happy and healthy so far. Did you use a different ram this year? Have your ewes always had such problems? I've always thought Shetlands were supposed to be easy birthers. Keeping positive thoughts last ewe and her lambs to come quickly and easily. 

How are you feeling? Hopefully all that pulling and tugging hasn't hurt your incision.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, that is the part of lambing that I hate. (Sorry!) I sometimes help hubby if no one else is around. But I was not cut out to be a labor and delivery nurse for any species, and those darn lambs are so cute I can hardly stand it when the birthing doesn't go well. 

The past few years our youngest daughter has been the co-worker in lambing for hubby. She loves it and doesn't get flustered like I do. When she's grown and gone I will have to learn to bite my tongue and help again. Bleah. 

Glad to hear that all turned out okay, Mrs. H.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pearl, it seems like only yesterday that I realized I didn't like acrylic anymore! 
Isn't wool great? I love getting new stuff in the mail... there is just nothing like it! Let me know about the Chroma yarn, I have been wanting to get some of that.

The tooth is much better. It seems mine have a way of cracking and falling out... lol. I am down about 1-2 teeth on each side (top and bottom) I am sure I will be heading for dentures some day, just not ready to go there yet. Still have the front teeth, so I look ok. haha!!!

Mrs H., been following you on Facebook too, hope things slow down a little and you get to catch your breath.

So, I have knitted a plain shawl (triagular) out of some blue shetland wool, and have some wool ready for some socks for my DH, have to take a road trip tomorrow, so I will start on them then. Also working on the Marathana (did I spell that right?) scarf by Frazzle. It takes a little concentration, so I will do socks for the road trip.
And my sister's 40th birthday is coming up, so I decided to knit her a wine cozy and give her a bottle of wine for her birthday. Naturally a card telling her that women are like wine, only getting better with time, will accompany it.

The pattern I am using used some worsted wool, and while I was knitting it seemed more like 'flannel pj's' for the bottle. :help: I wanted more of a 'fancy nightie' look (lol! great comparison, right?) So I got out some of my Patons' Mohair lace yarn and some beads, started the pattern over and think it is going to be the look I am after. Soft, fuzzy, a little glitz and glamour... 

So... off to get ready to visit Dh's sick uncle tomorrow. 2 hours down, visit, then 2 hours back. Should have some socks about done by then.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

To those of you getting Chroma yarn, keep in mind that it is NOT superwash. 
Great stuff for folks who will wash it properly, but not intended for the washing machine.
My mama wrecked her last Chroma pair. She is strictly superwash from now on!

mamaj: 
Blue shetland shawl? Handspun, or what? pics? <taps foot>


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> To those of you getting Chroma yarn, keep in mind that it is NOT superwash.
> Great stuff for folks who will wash it properly, but not intended for the washing machine.
> My mama wrecked her last Chroma pair. She is strictly superwash from now on!
> 
> ...


LOL! I DO have a pic. Not handspun, I am working on spinning some black shetland that I am not sure what it wants to be yet. 
I bought several skiens of this in an auction, and it really loves this pattern!
It isn't the greatest, but here ya go!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Dang !!! That picture is huge! lol!
I like this pattern, so straight forward. Just knit.... and after the first 5 stitches you k2tg, then before the last 5 stitches you k2tg. Once your done you unravel those 5 stitches and knot them to make the looped fringe. Really easy, and quick. I did this in about 2 days.

ok, there is a glaring hole in the center of that thing! lol! I think I must have accidentally done a yarn over or something... Well, nothing is perfect!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It came out very nice. 

It is therapy to knit an acre of garterstitch in lovely soft wool.

I am doing a big mindless garterstitch shawl of handspun Wensleydale right now.
Day 4 and I just started the second skein, out of 4. 
It is comforting to just keep knitting w/o thinking at all. 
I swear, I spend a lot of time puzzling over cables and lace and tiny yarns.
There is something to be said for simplicity!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Your very right. It was just....soothing.... to knit this shawl. And when I put it on, I just smile. It is warm, and just....yum! 

Can't wait to see yours! What color are you doing???


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is the lovely silver wool that WIHH gave me when I visited her last fall.
I spun it all up and it has been sitting for months waiting for Right Now.
My brain is just fried with the impending graduation and moving out of 1 boy, and the wedding of another. 
I will only have ONE teenage eater left in this house.
I am going to have to adjust my recipes. 

Closing in on the empty nest and it is an emotional time for me.
It is an ending and a new beginning, at the same time.
A whole new part of parenting that I am brand-new to. 
I have never 'clung' to my children, but still. 
Part of me is amazed that I actually DID raise them up. 
It seems like forever when they are little babies. 
But is actually true that they grow up "so quick".

I have made it a priority to be there for them through it, and that whole phase is winding down.

Still wrapping my mind around it. 

(Dont get me wrong! part of me is jumping for joy, the other part is sort of wandering around lost).
Surely I will get used to it though.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It really is different when they grow up. 2 out of the nest, one on the way out, and 2 to go, and I get mind boggled thinking about it.
You will enjoy your new empty nest ness!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I will only have ONE teenage eater left in this house.
> I am going to have to adjust my recipes.


I never did learn to adjust my recipes ... even after a year of all flying the coop. I just get out my jars and pressure canner and can up the left overs. 



> Closing in on the empty nest and it is an emotional time for me.


It has been a year since the last flew out of here. I think it is finally catching up to me. It doesn't help that the youngest is in basic training for the Army and has a 6-9 month Advanced training to be on the "Bomb Squad".

Then .... I happened to notice (and watch) a show on the History Channel that is titled "Bomb Squad: Afghanistan".

Yes, I raised my children to be American Patriots and to Serve our Country.

:bash: What was I thinking!?!?

The wonderful, beautiful yarn that Marchie sent me ... I've got one of the skeins knit up in the Chinook Scarf. It turned out beautiful. I love how the blue and yellows play to the main green in the yarn.

Thanks again, Marchie!!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I too am glad for the lives my children are now leading but there are days when I have no energy, no focus, nothing gets done, except the chores and stuff we need. Like dishes and laundry.  I am missing them. And that's normal, but there is so much I need to get done.
I could always tell when my children were ready to do something by the want-to and the confidence they showed in making their choices. (If they weren't ready, then second guessing and feet dragging seemed to be the norm) 
Our two daughters are married now, the second one expecting a baby in August. Dh is going to be one handsome Grampa.  They and their dh's are doing well. 
Our son, "the baby" decided he was ready to fly on his own when he turned 19. He had a full time job and found himself an apartment with a good landlord. He is happy & doing very well as well. 
To see them handle what life is bringing to them is such a joy. It didn't seem to be such a sad thing especially knowing they were ready and had been equipped for real life their whole lives. We especially enjoy our visits. We hug them a little harder & longer when we part. Our son does help us with the farm so we see him a bit more.
Enjoy this time GAM. It's an opportunity for great, & not so great stories & memories.
God bless,
jd


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

That is a very pretty shawl Cyndi. It looks soft and feminine.
I hope you are feeling better?
Praying for your family in the military and actually, all those who are serving. My youngest brother recently retired from the Army after 20 years.
God bless,
jd


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting that several of us are at that letting go stage in parenting. jd--thanks for the words about confidence vs. foot dragging. I'll watch for that. And GAM, I can so relate to the conflicted feelings of jumping for joy and wandering around lost. I keep thinking--what do I want to be when I grow up?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh you all sound like me  it is nice that we have each other to talk to about this stuff. I'm not sure you ever get over the bulk cooking thing. I still haven't adjusted so I just eat the same thing for a week or I don't cook and don't eat, that's not good either. 

My kids seemed to be my anchor for so many years. They gave my life focus and direction. I find without them I'm having to learn how to direct myself. That isn't as easy as one might think. JD I so understand the dragging of the feet and confidence our kids present. My youngest always took so much longer than his brother to be ready for the world. I also know that wondering around being lost feeling too. I always said I needed to rediscover myself, it's taking a lot longer than I thought it would. I do love watching my kids living their lives, it gives me great satisfaction and pride.

Cyndi I had no idea there was that much yarn there. That knit up beautifully! I love the weight of that yarn, it feels so substantial. I believe those were all Kool-aid dyed.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so many lovely, inspiring shawls!!!! Am I the only one who hasn't knit one?!?!??! Yes - I did the Cedar Leaf shawlette for Autumn but I don't have one for me! :sob:


I think it is pretty funny that before I started knitting I NEVER would have thought I would want a shawl, I mean, they are so Little House on the Prarie. But after I knit scarves, hats, etc, I started noticing the shawl patterns in Ravelry. And I started thinking that it would be nice to have one to wrap up in the wintertime (because I'm always cold). And then I realized what a lovely way they are to show off your knitting stitches and pretty yarns. And then I started thinking that I really need more than just one. Not to mention all of the various shawl pins that you can get too. So now I am completely addicted to shawls, and planning my second one. I'm thinking this one will need to be a lighter summer-weight lacy one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I had never heard of the start toe so I looked it up and found this site Tips and Tricks I've never had a pattern that made the start toe that I can remember but I can understand why it wouldn't be very desirable.

Oh and I haven't knit a shawl yet either. The shrug I'm working on doesn't count.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, I have plenty of the green left over after that shawl. Since the pattern is worked side to side instead of top down, I had to guesstimate when I had knitted half the shawl so I could start the decreases without running out of yarn before I finished. Plenty left over.

For the orange skein, I'm going with the Tiger Eyes Lace Scarf


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful shawl MLF! I am going to knit another, bigger one like the blue one. It is good for some days, but lately its been a bit nippier than that one covers. 

And I LOVE the idea of Canning up the leftovers. I will have to start doing that. Just finished the biscuits I made last weekend. Had two iron skillets full. :help:

Well, off to visit DH's sick uncle in Nacogdoches. 2 1/2 hours down there, so I should get a pair of socks pretty well done today. 
Ya'll have a great day, it is such a gorgeous one here! I would rather be sitting outside knitting, but dont tell DH!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Mrs. H, Im glad you and all the lambs are okay! :goodjob: on getting everyone through. Something like that would freak me out, not to mention be a bit overwhelming!

MamaJ, I love your shawl, its simple and elegant! Looks warm too!
I love getting stuff in the mail, I got way too carried away with Amazon this month 

Im loving the wool yarn. I honestly dont think I want to go back to acrylic and I have so much of it. :sob: The wool just feels better and I think, holds together better when stitching together. 

Im not real used to fingering yarn. Ive got the Noro, which Ive played with a bit, but havent done anything else with. I got one other fingering yarn from knitpicks, cant remember the name. So far the chromo seems more sturdy than both of those.

Right now Im just practicing. That yarn is so small. I tried to start a pair of socks last night. My joins/sides are coming out way too loose, no matter what I do. So Im just going to make small practice pieces till I get the hang of it. When I go back to the worsted wool, it feels like its huge :hysterical:

Gam, I didnt know it wasnt superwash. I just thought the colors were really pretty and got it. Oh well, I will see how this goes. I hope gently cycle in the washer works, as Im not much into hand washing.


MLF, I like your shawl too! With everyone doing shawls, I feel like Im missing out and am going to have to make one as well. I guess Ive always looked at them like Lythrum.

Back to practicing with the fingering yarn. Im getting a bit better at it on DPN's, now to get good on the circular's.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Is anyone else experiencing this. The pics of knitpicks yarn look like one thing on the net, yet when you get the yarn, the color doesnt match very well?

The 1st fingering I got, I got it cause it looked pink, which is what I wanted. The actual yarn was closer to a salmon color.

The yarn I just got, the Chromo, was mostly blue hues. The one I got had an awful lot of green to it. I cant see inside the ball, but the outside of it sure has a lot of greenish tint.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have noticed differences between the web pictures and the real thing too. Part of it has to do with the lighting, but also the camera and photo editing. Part of it too depends on how the yarn is arranged when they take the picture. For example, I am really into Mountain Colors yarn, and I picked out several colors to do the barn raising quilt that I am working on. Since I wanted it in fall colors, I needed something with quite a bit of yellow. I chose the 'Yellowstone' color  (near the bottom) because it looked like a nice mix of orange and yellow. But in reality, the color is mostly oranges and dark red with just a little bit of yellow here and there. But in the picture there is quite a bit more yellow. I would think that they would take special care to show the colors accurately for mail order or else you would end up with unhappy customers.

Here is an example: I bought a color called Red Tailed Hawk. The picture on the left is the color swatch from their website. The picture on the right is my picture of the skein.


Red Tailed Hawk by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr

While their picture does show all of the colors in the skein, it doesn't capture the mix of colors, if that makes sense. So instead of the darker color I thought I was getting, it ended up being much more orange-y than I expected it to be. Also they do super closeups of the yarn so that you can see the detail, but it doesn't really show what a skein will look like. I think it would be more helpful if they showed an upclose and a full skein view.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That would make me angry. Those look like 2 totally different yarns to me. The only one Im really upset about though is the pink. Im making a pair of socks as a gift for someone, and the person requested pink. I went with a real soft red heart, and the person has seen and likes the yarn, so that worked out.

Like you say, they should either take better pics, or send out a sample swatch :hysterical:. Of course that probably wouldnt work either as I imagine the exact color varies with the dye lot.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

In the case of Mountain Colors, they have the same colorways for the different types of yarn. So the pictures of the various colors are in different types of yarn. I wasn't upset about the different type of yarn, just that the color looked so different. But then, now that I think about it, I did see the same colorway in a different style of yarn at the yarn store, and it almost looked completely different, a lot lighter. Maybe they should consider doing a seperate color chart for each type of yarn on their website. The thing is, the colors in the swatch are the same as the colors in the yarn, the mix is different. Way more on the orange-y colors and less on the darker colors. I was expecting darker yarn with some splashes of the orange-y color, like in their picture. It will still work for my purposes, just wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

These are handpainted yarns. 
They will be different each batch.
Someone holds a bottle of dye to each skein and they dont end up being the same as the ones from the last time you did them.

"Handpainted" is basically just code for "no two will be alike".
Even if the dyelot is the same, you will have some w/ more dark or more light.
That is just the very nature and essence of this style of dyeing.
They would have to take pics of every skein to give a true representation of the color ratios.

Once you start dyeing your own yarn (oh, you WILL!) then you will be more patient w/ the indie yarn dyers.
They are mere mortals. :angel:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> These are handpainted yarns.
> They will be different each batch.
> Someone holds a bottle of dye to each skein and they dont end up being the same as the ones from the last time you did them.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind dyeing my own yarns. I bet that means a person has to do their own spinning too, and Im just not ready/into that.

Im just used to the acrylic factory standard yarn. I didnt know the variables in this kind of yarn. Its okay. I will get used to it. 

Im going to re-wrap the new yarn into a center pull ball. That will show me the rest of the colors in the skein. I hope its more bluish than greenish though!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You can buy undyed 'bare' yarns for a little less than colored ones usually.
Then you end up having noone but yourself to blame when the colors STILL arent quite right. BTDT. :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think for now I will just learn to live with it. :hysterical:

If you buy the undyed bare yarn, do you have to spin it? I some how cant picture how that would work. Unless you just dunk a skein into a dye bath and take your chances. For a solid color that might not work out to bad.

Its been a long long long time since I dyed anything. I used to play with tye-dye.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The yarn is just plain white. It is already spun into yarn. < picture white yarn:teehee: >
You can dye it either by dipping it in the pot, or by that handpainting method, where you squirt the dyes onto the skein of yarn,
And then you steam-set the colors.

There are some cool effects you can get, and it is just as easy as tie-dyeing with procion dyes. 
A little faster really, because the acid dyes bond to the protein molecules and you dont need to use any other chemicals, just vinegar (or citric acid).
The clean-up is easy.

Or you can do natural dyeing with flowers, bark, minerals.

You can even dye yarn with food colors: like koolaid or icing coloring, or easter egg dyes.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I did expect there to be variation, just not that much variation.  Thanks for the info about dyeing though, it isn't something that I have researched that much. I have already been tempted to start, I just can't start yet another money consuming aspect of crafting yet (it is pretty inevitable though). Luckily, the owner of the yarn store that I have been buying from does custom dye work, and she is making me a nice pine green to go with the rest of it. When I see how it comes out I might have her try a couple of other colors that I have in mind.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> The yarn is just plain white. It is already spun into yarn. < picture white yarn:teehee: >
> You can dye it either by dipping it in the pot, or by that handpainting method, where you squirt the dyes onto the skein of yarn,
> And then you steam-set the colors.
> 
> ...


I would be willing to give that a try. Im fascinated by the thought that kool-aid can be used as a dye. When I recover from my spending spree at amazon, Im going to give that a try. Heck with a couple of skeins I should know it that appeals to me or not.

Thanks Gam!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I fully understand the funding-for-crafts issue.
For me it is how I spend my holiday gift money from relatives.
The dyes are not that expensive and a little goes a long ways. 
You do need separate pots for it, but those dont have to be spendy.
If you have someone nearby who does it already though? even easier.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey all!
Holy Moly what a week!
We are getting ready to take a trip up north this coming week, and just trying to get everything lined up, as far as making sure Mom has proper care while I am gone is crazy!
But, it is done. Yesterday dd and I went to the Yellow Rose Fiber Fest! Too much fun!!
I picked up some really awesome batts, love them!!! I got four for me and dd picked out two that she just had to have even though she doesn't spin. She fell madly in love with one, it was hysterical as she told the woman selling them that she was ready to have babies with it! I about choked, and the lady just fell out, to funny.
We took our class on fleece prep. it was awesome, got some good info, ike the fact that I have been way to gentle on my fleeces. I'm afraid to even move them once they are in the water, gotta get over that.
There was a really sweet lady there selling hand painted drop spindles. They were gorgeous!! DD bought one with a golden dragon on it. This woman was so nice, she commented on the tato on my right arm. Mind you it is a 3/4 sleeve, and is a giant gecko crawling up my arm that I designed years ago. The body and tail, are filled in with all sorts of very 1970"s designs, peace signs, smiley faces, the word Love written in those bubble letters, that type of thing.
Well, she asked me if I would mind if she used it as a design for one of her spindles, too funny. I said sure, as long as it isn't going to be made into a tat for someone else. So she took like 6 pictures of it. She cracked me up.
I'll get some pictures of those batts, hopefully today, and get them posted, they are soooo pretty!:sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Another thing to think about and ithas been proven over and over here. It not only the camera used to take the pictures but also the computer you are viewing it with. Many times GAM will photograph something of her's and it will be one color but when she posts the photo it looks completely different to me. And if I view it on my iPad vs. my computer. There are so many variables at play.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Debi, Glad you and DD had a blast at the fiber festival. Looking forward to the pics.
Try to get one of the drop spindle if you can, and definitely the tat (if you want too).
Thats quite a compliment that she is going to use it as a design on her spindles!!

Marchwind, I thought about that too. Ive been blessed with computer devices this last couple of months. Ive got old and new. And that yarn looks blue on all of them :hysterical:

Im wondering how you gals manage to work with yarn so small as the fingering.
The basic body of the work is fine, Im having a bugger of a time where the joins are. The beginning of the round, where I switch needles on dpn's. Not sure of the words/wording.

Gam, next month or so and I will try to dye myself. I just didnt know you could get pre-spun bare yarn. :bash:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi I'm sorry I missed your post. I am so happy you and your daughter had such a nice time at the fiber fest. Everyone should try to get to at least one in a lifetime. Can't wait to see your batts. Take a picture of your tattoo too, I'd love to see your gecko.

PearlB are you experiencing what are called "ladders" between your needles? To prevent those from happening here's what I do: 1) if I'm doing ribbing I always make sure I shift my stitches so the first stitch on an needle is always a knit stitch. 2) after I knit that first stitch I give the yarn a good tug and make that finished stitch really tight and snug on the right hand needle. 3) after I knit the second stitch I do the same thin with that one, give it a good solid tug and tighten it up. If you do these thing I find I never have any problems with "ladders".


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Debi I'm sorry I missed your post. I am so happy you and your daughter had such a nice time at the fiber fest. Everyone should try to get to at least one in a lifetime. Can't wait to see your batts. Take a picture of your tattoo too, I'd love to see your gecko.
> 
> PearlB are you experiencing what are called "ladders" between your needles? To prevent those from happening here's what I do: 1) if I'm doing ribbing I always make sure I shift my stitches so the first stitch on an needle is always a knit stitch. 2) after I knit that first stitch I give the yarn a good tug and make that finished stitch really tight and snug on the right hand needle. 3) after I knit the second stitch I do the same thin with that one, give it a good solid tug and tighten it up. If you do these thing I find I never have any problems with "ladders".


That's what they look like. I'm trying that now and its working out! Thank you!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

*sigh*
I love this place. Like a long cool drink of water (or maybe wine?)
Not much to add, just wanted to say I really enjoy coming here and reading.

Helps me relax! :cowboy:

Now, I can go work on those socks, and further relax!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ, it is nice to come and visit.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

It is SO nice coming here to catch up on what everyone is doing/thinking/sharing. Usually I just read without logging in, but today I thought I'd post a link to a document that I came across while researching some family history. I thought folks here could appreciate all the spinning and weaving that went on. We're pretty sure that my grandfather emigrated from this village.

Untitled Document


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So good to see you again ajaxlucy! What a wonderful document you found. Thank you for stopping by and say hello and for sharing with us.

I've been home sick with another cold. Grrr, that's twice I've been sick in a year, and I never get sick. I'm sure it is a combination of lots of things, warm winter, stress, and getting used to all new germs, hahahaha. While I've been down the last two days I've been knitting these cute little bibs. I can't remember where I found the pattern but it's super easy and quick to knit. Great little gifts.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi Ajaxlucy! That was a great document to read. Very interesting!
So good that you logged in and posted. 
I do a lot of 'just reading' myself.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Quick drive by post to say ... more lamb pictures are up here!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

One more quick post to say that the package I sent to my parents arrived today and Dad got the Mathanas scarf I knit up (the brown one I did for the design sample). He says "it's beautiful and I love it!" and he's a pretty reticent sorta guy, so that is awesome.

I am so glad. 

My Dad has a lot of troubles, and it's hard to tell him you love him because it isn't easy for him to hear in many ways ... but I am pretty sure he heard me this time, and it wasn't even hard to hear.

He was at the doctor today for new meds to deal with his blood pressure - he has serious brain atrophy and is at risk for stroke on top of it all, so it's been hard, especially as my parents moved to the other side of the country last summer and I miss them. But, at least I could send knitting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Frazzle, 

The longer I do fiber work, the more I believe in the "send knitting" method of healing work.
So many situations where that is truly the only thing you CAN do.
Glad your dad liked his scarf. It warms my heart to hear it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, the lambs are darling. I love that little girl with her white socks.  I am glad that your Dad heard the I Love You this time. I am also glad that he loves and appreciates your work.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Frazzle, the little lambs are just the cutest. :angel: I love little baby's.

I hope your Dad loves and gets the I Love you message from the scarf!

-----------------------------

I am now wearing my 1st pair of knit socks. Its full circle worsted yarn from knit picks. I got 2 socks with 7inch ribbing for the ankle/cuff from a 100 gram ball. They do feel and fit nice! I guess you could say this is the 1st real pair of socks Ive ever had, and I made them. :thumb:

Things Im noticing, they breath. What an interesting sensation. I wonder if my foot sweating problem will go away?!

They are warm, not overtly so.

My male cockatiel for whatever reason has fallen in love with my feet and is usually perched on one or the other. He doesnt quit know what he thinks of them yet :hysterical:

I think I like em. Im curious what a pair of socks done in fingering yarn is going to feel like, though I have a few more planned in worsted weight I want to do first.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Peeple,

It's nice to read and catch up with all everybody is doing!

Those lambs pics are waaaay too cute! I love lambs! And I'm sure your Dad is thrilled with his gift; your scarf is lovely, Frazzle.

WIHH, I'm happy your children are all so accomplished. That must be nice, a reward for all the hard work you put into raising them.

Today, while the curious cats were outdoors, I went thru my fiber stash in the attic. I pulled out a number of fleeces. When I go to Shepherd's Harvest Festival I want to bring along some bags of fibers to give to a lady there from Iowa, who has the fiber mill I patronize. It saves me shipping one way. 
So I am washing and rewashing wool and mohair in buckets in the bathtub. I spread them on the furnace grates to dry. The house smells like wet sheep.

On April 10th and 11th I had my semi-annual endoscopic checkups at Mayo, for my FAP condition. I don't have cancer yet, so that is great, but now my thyroid is acting up again. It has growths or tumors in it, and half was removed 2 yrs ago because it looked like a I had a largish goiter on my neck, and I was having trouble swallowing. I think now it is putting out too much juice, above normal. So May 4th I go back to Mayo to see my endocrinologist there. I hope there is a simple solution and not another surgery.

Other than that, I have been busy in the garden with taters, peas, onions and shallots. Now if only we would have a good rain storm, I would be really happy!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Frazzle, I have something in my eye. I'm so glad he heard. 

WIHH, I'm sorry, but your daughter is a freak! And congratulations, proud mama!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats WIHH! It warms a mama's heart when she hears good reports from and about the kiddos. 

IowaLez, when I read "the whole house smells like wet sheep" I just had to smile real big and think.....yummmm...... what a great smell! lol!
:shocked:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

IowaLez, I hope they get things under control with your thyroid. 

WIHH, what great news from your kids. Warms the heart. 

Our last ewe had her babies this morning. She had 2 rams. I ended up with 5 rams and 3 ewes. They are all black at this point, but the oldest two are already turning a bit brown. I think the twin ewes might remain black. I was hoping for at least one true black ewe. I will have to post more pictures on my other thread. I have to make them smaller first.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH how wonderful that ALL your children are doing so well. It does feel good to sit back and watch them. Maybe Autumn can do stand-up on the side, it sounds like she is a natural.

Lezlie glad your check up was a good one but so sorry you're having difficulties with your thyroid. Hopefully, your doctors will have an easier fix than surgery.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I am working on a twining sampler based on âTechniques of Rug Weavingâ by Peter Collingwood Chapter 13 Weft Twining.

Reference book âTechniques of Rug Weavingâ by Peter Collingwood
Chapter 13 Weft Twining, available for free download in PDF

Go to this page
The Techniques of Rug Weaving - Weaving Digital Archive Item - Handweaving.net Hand Weaving and Draft Archive

Download this file: cp_rug1_4.pdf

This is 9.6 MB file is #4 out of 5 files that comprise the entire book which was posted for free download with the permission of Peter Collingwood's sons. It has clear diagrams, is available for free.

I'm working on my bus/train ride commute to work when I can tear myself away from the stupid "Solitaire" game on the cell phone. 











I am also reading "The Ravens Tail" about a twined robe technique from the Pacific Northwest, an craft that is earlier than the Chilkat twined robes. It came to me in a gift box of goodies from Bonnie in Alberta, CAN. I've heard of this book and I admit that when I first skimmed through the book the hair on my neck stood up. I was electrified by the pictures. I already have some ideas for my next twining projects.

Visit Cheryl Samuel's website: Cheryl Samuel

That's my corner of the world, Sacramento, Calif.

Have a good day!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just taught a group of 9 pre-teen 4-H girls and one mom how to knit Rumples Scarves. Rumples Scarf Yarn I have other similar yarn with sparkles in it too.
I am tired. They had a lot of energy. And they made me talk in Swedish :teehee: (Their club name is "Sweet Swedes".) All but one of them really got it and did really well. The last girl just sat and cried because she couldn't understand knitting, though. I wanted to help her, but she wouldn't let me. 
I think I have new knitting addicts though!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What fun SvenskaFlicka  I love that age group to work with. They "get it" about most things. Sad about the one little girl. Do you think you could maybe give her a private lesson or two? Maybe she is too embarrassed to be taught one on one with all the other kids around. She may just have a different learning style.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Some ladies in our church held a craft & vendor show today to help a young couple in our congregation raise money to adopt a little girl that was abandoned. We thought we could raise $1,000 and hoped that we could raise $1,500 ... we ended up raising $4,300 ... and we're still counting!!!

Prayers for you Lez.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How fun, Cyndi! It is more blessed to give than to receive...and it sounds like all involved are the "giving" type, especially the adoptive parents. 

Our #2 daughter graduates from college today. Happy day!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Rabbitgeek, WOW, that coat is something. Will you try and make one?



SvenskaFlicka said:


> The last girl just sat and cried because she couldn't understand knitting, though. I wanted to help her, but she wouldn't let me.


 Do you think she felt like she wasn't getting it and would be humiliated? Maybe someone could teach her one on one. 



MullersLaneFarm said:


> We thought we could raise $1,000 and hoped that we could raise $1,500 ... we ended up raising $4,300 ... and we're still counting!!!


I LOVE to hear stories like that Cyndi!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, she had gotten it earlier, just dropped a stitch and gave up. 4-H leader said she cries and pouts like that all the time if she's not getting all the attention in the room.

Sigh... How do you even handle that?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> No, she had gotten it earlier, just dropped a stitch and gave up. 4-H leader said she cries and pouts like that all the time if she's not getting all the attention in the room.
> 
> Sigh... How do you even handle that?


All I do is pat them on the shoulder and tell them to try it again. 

With enough encouragement, they'll try it again. Especially if they liked it the first time.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up for May, please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-arts/441578-fac-may-2012-a.html#post5872153


----------

